# 07/23 Raw Discussion Thread: Steph's Making History



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't wait to be dissapointed by Stephanie's HISTORIC announcement.










There's that damn word again, *HISTORIC*

I just hope she doesn't try to make the damn thing all about herself. I'm not too hyped for RAW honestly, I think SDL has the better storylines going for it heading in to SS. They fucked up doing Roman/Lashley II, otherwise I would have been excited for this RAW if it'd be been Rollins, McIntyre etc. Lashley should win, I have zero interest in seeing Roman face Brock for a fourth time, they have no chemistry. Their first match was just a bunch of factors coming together to make it enjoyable, plus Seth's cash-in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope RAW can rise above it's recent terrible quality.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Hope RAW can rise above it's recent terrible quality.


Abandon hope, ye who enter here


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Hope RAW can rise above it's recent terrible quality.


We've been saying this for the past year. :CENA


----------



## tylerbater (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm optimistic, I thought RAW last week was a little better than previous weeks. In the UK it starts at 1am it's so hard to sit through with the adverts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

tylerbater said:


> I'm optimistic, I thought RAW last week was a little better than previous weeks. In the UK it starts at 1am it's so hard to sit through with the adverts.


Match quality was definitely better, I thought both Triple Threat matches were quite fun. The Balor/Reigns/McIntyre one in particular was a great TV match. Although, the storylines are still really lacking for me. SD has Miz/Bryan and soon to be Joe/Styles. RAW has either Lesnar/Lashley or Lesnar/Roman which are pretty :meh

I'm also not happy that it looks like Seth will still be feuding with Dolph. I think he should win the title back sooner rather than later.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

How is RAW still a thing? Actually, how's WWE still a thing? I gave up almost a year ago and nothing has changed :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just read the preview and I conveniently all of a sudden had to take a shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Just read the preview and I conveniently all of a sudden had to take a shit.


Was the act of taking a shit more entertaining than RAW?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Was the act of taking a shit more entertaining than RAW?


For me personally, the main roster is in such a sad state. And I have no real big connection with anyone on SD at the moment, so I can't get into that, either. It's just NXT for me at the moment.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> For me personally, the main roster is in such a sad state. And I have no real big connection with anyone on SD at the moment, so I can't get into that, either. It's just NXT for me at the moment.


Even Seth feels directionless right now. :mj2 Shame he's not still IC Champion, it was one of the only reasons I was watching was for that reign. Give him the damn title back you bastards. :sadbecky


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Why does Stephanie have to be front and center for every fucking women's revolution initiative? Honestly, her taking credit for the overall improvement in the womens division continues to be totally disgusting.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Even Seth feels directionless right now. :mj2 Shame he's not still IC Champion, it was one of the only reasons I was watching was for that reign. Give him the damn title back you bastards. :sadbecky


Face Seth Rollins doesn't have a character. He is popular because of his charisma and in-ring ability. He's being given nothing from creative to work with as far as his character goes. It's a testament to how great he is that he's the most over guy on RAW when he has to do it all himself.*

*The guys he's been working with have done a good job, I mean he has to do everything to get his character over himself because again creative doesn't give him shit to work with character-wise


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Raw is in Cincinatti and Dean Ambrose won't be on it  Fuck everything.

Imagine the pop he'd get if he returned in his hometown.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This Raw is in Cincinatti and Dean Ambrose won't be on it  Fuck everything.
> 
> Imagine the pop he'd get if he returned in his hometown.


He's not returning at Summerslam either


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> He's not returning at Summerslam either


I never said he was? Lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"It's anybody's game here, folks."

You just know that line came straight from Vince :lmao

I remember when you didn't get title shots just because when you were 'in trouble' with the authority figure(s). You had unfair obstacles placed in your way that were supposed to get you beat up and humiliated but you overcame them to get your shot anyway. Like Mankind, The Rock, and Stone Cold did repeatedly.

Today nah none of it is coherent or logical in any way. Get 'suspended?' Violate your 'suspension?' Here, have a title shot!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really only tuning in to see the announcement of the Women's Tag Belts


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I can't wait to be dissapointed by Stephanie's HISTORIC announcement.
> 
> There's that damn word again, *HISTORIC*
> 
> *I just hope she doesn't try to make the damn thing all about herself.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck Stephanie. (Feels strange to type that out when that's your wife's name, but so be it...)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Where the fuck is Jason Jordan? I miss getting baked and watching that cringy fucker mess everything up. RAW is stale as fuck lately.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I'll be watching a NBA game from the past tomorrow night. Pass on this week's Raw. *


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Raw will be unwatchable after watching Slammiversary tonight.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder whether Steph will make a herstoric announcement :hmmm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll watch it tapped. Mostly just for Sarah and Ronda's segments.
I'm struggling to enjoy any of the other stuff.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> Raw will be unwatchable after watching Slammiversary tonight.


Was it really that good? I've heard TNA has been returning to form a little bit as of late. Good for them. Maybe more companies doing well will finally force WWE to wake the fuck up. They are very complacent just because of their position.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for Reigns' match/segment (if they have him lose again here...or have him win only to lose to Lesnar again...).

As for the rest, RAW will be on the background while we continue our trophy hunt in FF XII.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

They are in Cincinnati any chance for an Ambrose return tonight? I could see it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hillhank said:


> They are in Cincinnati any chance for an Ambrose return tonight? I could see it.












Well, there's like a 1% chance. Although, I ain't putting stake into it.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, there's like a 1% chance. Although, I ain't putting stake into it.



Yeah the timing doesn't seem right although I could definitely see an Ambrose Rollins at Summer Slam. Although I personally think Ronda and Alexa will headline the Summer Slam will be the announcement.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke

Oh shit Steph's back on TV to "Make History"...better make it a double :liquor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did somebody say, _Stephanie_?

:liquor :liquor :liquor


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Stephanie's announcement doesn't sound promising. What she says may be great but most likely it'll be her praising herself and the women will loom like school children again. We'll see


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think if they really wanted to add some dignity to the next 'first ever women's' bleh blah blah, Vince should get off his rear to announce it himself. People overall would react significantly differently no matter how minor because he is there to throw it out there. I know he won't as he doesn't really care and it's Steph's deal, but it add more legitimacy than Steph can.

I have a feeling Bray turns on Matt tonight. Be interesting if they did it the other way round though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Did somebody say, _Stephanie_?
> 
> :liquor :liquor :liquor


*Did somebody say Stephanie?!?!*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Womans tag belts or all womans PPV...get ready folks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Fourth Wall said:


> Did somebody say, _Stephanie_?
> 
> :liquor :liquor :liquor


That won't be enough, you have to do them at once...










You should have started last week too, won't be ready for RAW by tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Fourth Wall said:


> Did somebody say, _Stephanie_?
> 
> :liquor :liquor :liquor





Dolorian said:


> That won't be enough, you have to do them at once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even TNA had a better show than WWE last night. :lmao

Keep focusing everything on one person for four years straight, Vince. Forget about ROH and NJPW. Even fucking TNA has a better product than your bullshit.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

Not really hyped for RAW as usual.

and "making History" really starts to piss me of.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Sinister said:


> Raw will be unwatchable after watching Slammiversary tonight.


As opposed to it any other night?



The Fourth Wall said:


> Was it really that good? I've heard TNA has been returning to form a little bit as of late. Good for them. Maybe more companies doing well will finally force WWE to wake the fuck up. They are very complacent just because of their position.


It got pretty good reviews.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

5 pages?

Is this a record in 2018?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Birthday RAW for me. :woo

I may be mistaken, but I think the last one on July 23 was RAW 1000.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> 5 pages?
> 
> Is this a record in 2018?


Most of the posts are gifs of drinking and/or doing drugs to be fair :ha


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Womans tag belts or all womans PPV...get ready folks.


I personally wish they’d just move all the women to their own brand..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Really, what is everyone looking forward to on this show? I don't mean it in a sarcastic way but I suppose anything Ronda/Sarah&Liv/Elias in it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Erik. said:


> 5 pages?
> 
> Is this a record in 2018?


5 pages of people just shitting on it. :lmao

At least it's something, though. :becky2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie's finally gonna come clean tonight and admit something most of us already knew to be true; she has a cock.

In all honestly, she can take her shitty women's wrestling, and shove it up her ass. It fucking SUCKS.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Stephanie's finally gonna come clean tonight and admit something most of us already knew to be true; she has a cock.
> 
> In all honestly, she can take her shitty women's wrestling, and shove it up her ass. It fucking SUCKS.


I'm kind of gathering you don't like Stephanie? Am I close to the mark?










I'm dreading her promo. Good chance I don't even watch those highlights and just check what was announced here. I can't deal with another Stephanie McMahon promo. It's like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Steph is 100% announcing one of: womens tag team titles, an all womens PPV or that she is going to be the special guest referee during Rousey/Alexa at Summerslam.

Either way, it'll be shit.

Womens wrestling is shit.

Stephanie is shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Steph is 100% announcing one of: womens tag team titles, an all womens PPV or that she is going to be the special guest referee during Rousey/Alexa at Summerslam.
> 
> Either way, it'll be shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Steph is 100% announcing one of: womens tag team titles, an all womens PPV or that she is going to be the special guest referee during Rousey/Alexa at Summerslam.
> 
> Either way, it'll be shit.
> 
> ...


I'm just imaging the card of an all Women's PPV, if it happens.










I hope they've got some NXT talent at the ready.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021469196331507715


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quite the "scintillating" RAW preview. Three separate women's wrestling storylines. That'll put asses in seats. :trolldog


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021469196331507715


Probably the only good match from RAW tonight, unless they set something up for Seth. They had good chemistry in the Triple Threat last week. Hey, look at that, something to actually watch RAW for.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

match turns into a tag match, who the hell needs scripts when even a blind bastard can see it coming a mile off


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor vs McIntyre? I am sure there will be a peak in ratings in the womens demo during that match :grin2:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm tempted to stay up for the Finn match. Just to see how quickly I stop drinking beer and switch to pure ethanol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The manly cunt with a mic, more HERSTORY, more Sasha-Bayley acting, Monster in the Bank, more Bliss Kindergarten promos and a match where literally no one in the galaxy cares about. Yeah I think I'll pass. And a reminder, Seth Rollins aka the hottest star in the company a month ago lost his momentum and now doing nothing, because those scrubs Reigns and Lashley are clearly the people's choice but we just can't see it with our average minds.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor vs McIntyre should be good. I'm sure it won't last long though and will lead to a feud for either/both of them at SummerSlam.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

My prediction: Steph is announcing an all-women PPV to inaugurate a new tag team title for the women.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

so much hate for Raw from the usual suspects here but like always they will still watch lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am hoping for a birthday miracle. Lashley is going over Roman clean again. This is all part of Vince's masterplan to convince us that Joe is not his boy. :reigns2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AB81 said:


> so much hate for Raw from the usual suspects here but like always they will still watch lol.


Go ahead. Tell us what's so great.

And what do you mean 'usual suspects?' You're new here. Or...are you?

:ha

I love how these guys out themselves EVERY SINGLE TIME. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Go ahead. Tell us what's so great.
> 
> And what do you mean 'usual suspects?' You're new here. Or...are you?
> 
> ...


they're the real usual suspects :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I could see in the Balor/McIntyre becoming a Tag Match if Rollins and Zig interfere in the Match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AB81 said:


> so much hate for Raw from the usual suspects here but like always they will still watch lol.


Join Date: June 2018

"the Usual Suspects" :hmmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AB81 said:


> so much hate for Raw from the usual suspects here but like always they will still watch lol.


Usual suspects, huh?


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

well let's see whats good about this Raw.

I'm looking foward to Drew/Finn

Alexa's Segment 

Reigns/Lashey

Steph's announment I hope its both an all women show and tag titles.

Bayley/Sasha


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I have the feeling Kurt will be in the ring to announce the return of a wrestler.
People will think it's Ambrose because RAW is in Cincinnati tonight and Jordan comes out to get the heat.
It would be hilarious tbh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AB81 said:


> well let's see whats good about this Raw.
> 
> *I'm looking foward to Drew/Finn*
> 
> ...


The bolded










The rest


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I’m mostly interested in what Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler will do tonight.

The likes of Kevin Owens, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre, and Finn Balor could be really interesting too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TNA can even have a quality product now, but WWE can't.

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> TNA can even have a quality product now, but WWE can't.
> 
> :lmao


Honestly, I'm not even salty. I'm just happy for them. This is the prime time for other companies to show up and make a big splash. WWE is so lazy, and competition is healthy. I doubt it'll ever reach WCW levels, but I mean anything is good. Stuff like All In and what have you is great to see. I really should start branching out more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know if I'm getting heat stroke or just nauseous at the prospect of another "historic" RAW.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

AB81 said:


> well let's see whats good about this Raw.
> 
> I'm looking foward to Drew/Finn
> 
> ...


Might end up a Tag Match

Mute when she's on, Her promo going talk about Ronda being a Overhyped Rookie

Hope so

Will Bayley buy Sasha saying I Love You


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If they do Ziggler and Drew vs Rollins and Balor at Summerslam :lmao 

God everyone on this show is just so directionless. Booking is worse than it's ever been.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope it’s a all women’s ppv for lulz 

Also Steph needs to give baron a badge he can flash around seeing is that he’s a constable


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly want some sort of swerve.
Like "we're having a HoF celebration for Hogan at SS, please enjoy it".
Just something that makes me say "for once that cunt isn't making it all about her"


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The dumb bitch will...

• Make the announcement all about her
• Emasculate Baron Corbin
• Have a backstage segment with her BFF Ronda
• Wait patiently for mainstream attention which she won't get


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The biggest news I've seen this Monday is that @Showstopper is back in proper avatar and name form!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> The biggest news I've seen this Monday is that @Showstopper is back in proper avatar and name form!


I love Rollins, but this is my first name on here and no one will ever top Shawn for me. I was always at some point going to go back to my original name.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching for Seth & Roman and to cry over the fact Dean won't be on in his hometown  :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm watching for Seth & Roman and to cry over the fact Dean won't be on in his hometown  :lol


The worst part is the fact he's probably backstage, but he just won't be appearing.










I just want to hear his theme again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The worst part is the fact he's probably backstage, but he just won't be appearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what gets me, he's likely there cos of it being his hometown and he won't be making an appearance. So close, yet so far away 

I just want to see him make his entrance on a WWE show again, it's been almost 8 months. Damn man.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Bring back Cornette


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I remember (I think) right after the shield breakup, Dean would just come out in street clothes and go after Seth.
That needs to happen again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The worst part is the fact he's probably backstage, but he just won't be appearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got this trend with WWE.. Someone gets injured and they legit fall off the face of the planet.. They don't even allow them to make a cameo just to keep their name fresh.. Nope, they get the mafia treatment and simply disappear till cleared to perform again. Hopefully they let this trend slide tonight..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So Steph is 100% opening the show right? no way they wait till the end of the show to announce it?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

5 MINUTES TIL *HISTORY*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lets see what this "historic" Raw has in store then.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> 5 MINUTES TIL *HISTORY*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Roman beats Lashley and continues the greatest feud of all time (according to Vince) or its a double count out and angle books a triple threat, no way to they let Lashley beat Roman twice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not watching Live, so Ambrose will return. Because life likes to fuck me in the ass. :trolldog


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I honestly have no idea if I drink and watch this or watch this and drink.
I think RAW's like an abuser at this stage and I'm suffering from stockholm syndrome.

Well, time to regret living!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Everyone is on the stage, jesus christ


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. They emptied the locker room for extra cringe...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nikki Cross wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, hi there Peyton, RAW is already better because you are in it :grin2:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh fuck what is going down?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just saw Nikki Cross's cray smiling face front and center on Raw and suddenly I'm happy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol... HHH has to come out to Stephs theme song.. :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Women's wrestling.

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Oh, hi there Peyton, RAW is already better because you are in it :grin2:


This.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Vince, Trips and Steph? :lol

It also looked like Seth was trying not to laugh when Steph & Trips came out lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay, this is not steph but fuck it, we got Vince. Who cares wht the cunt has to say.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Vince's hair :mj2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

NIKKI CROSS ON RAW!!!

(never will see that for another year or so...lol)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Geeze, I don't even know who a lot of these goofs on the stage are.

Also, big waste of the first interaction between HHH and Kurt Angle since Mania.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Damn Vince looks old as heck man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A drink for every time they say history


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is so far more cringe then I even imagined it would be.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if this is just some bullshit thing about the women....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nikki Cross is so damn adorable :lol


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Vince is back ? roman sucks chants in 1 second....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince looks like a homunculus :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If this is for the women's division, why do the men need to be there too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince looking old.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

I'm so happy.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They better not end brand split


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if this is just some bullshit thing about the women....


it is


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looks like a suspect ******. Nothing new here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Peyton Royce booty wens3


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Bliss has wrestling gear on because she's going to job to Nia and Nattie tonight. Lol.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Bah gawd can it be


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"You all are being drafted to the X...F...L!"


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Women's wrestling.
> 
> :lmao


you are sexist and now you on my ignore list.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Vince, Trips and Steph? :lol
> 
> It also looked like Seth was trying not to laugh when Steph & Trips came out lol.


That nervous "Your wife wants to bang me" laugh.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Vince looking old.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> I'm so happy.


He looks like Ian McDiarmid in that awful makeup after he gets his monsterface in Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is Vince finally stepping down?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh omg how many more moments like this are we gonna get? The women have already done everything they can do at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Women, why do you all suck so much at wrestling?"

:ha

Man, that would've been hilarious.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So they're doing the all Women's PPV then.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nikki Cross :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks HHH, just come out and say it's fake.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman front and centre :ha


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

HHH has gotten Soy as of late.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh boy more of this women’s revolution bullshit


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh. This is cringe


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord please not a 45 minute Triple H "In This Business" promo fpalm


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

DAMN LOOK AT JOJOS BOOTY


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ratedr4life said:


> So they're doing the all Women's PPV then.


This and I'm sure Womens' Tag Titles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is so cringe


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Is Vince finally stepping down?


I think that would have to be a newswire release due to SEC regs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AB81 said:


> you are sexist and now you on my ignore list.


I'm a realist.

And you're a rejoiner.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

I LOVE THIS


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

"Some of us have watched you in awe. 

Some of us, with a tear in our eye.

Some of us, while bouncing a beachball."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think I'll watch an all women's PPV if that's where this is going.

I wonder how many of those people on the stage Vince actually knows who they are? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Game has lost his game

What an underwhelming promo


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A women's announcement then. Maybe it's the PPV getting announced?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

A real "groundbreaking" and positive announcement would be that they're abolishing women's wrestling. Load of shit, all of it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is Mickie James looking like Vegeta, tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes ladies, the men support you

:focus


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"iron woman" match, HHH. Your he-wife won't like you using the wrong term for her PR campaign.
FFS, just like Vince say "you get A PPV, let's cheer" and not "hey my he-wife is the boss"


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I thought Vince was gonna say he's selling WWE to fund XFL and then introduce Ted Turner... :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake it sounds like Steph is gonna cry lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m a huge fan and supporter of the women’s division, but this segment is ridiculous and cringe. Please make it stop


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021546235671597056
This GIF gives me life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bullshit


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Oh for fucks sake it sounds like Steph is gonna cry lol


Trips was getting choked up too.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Get. On. With. It.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

If they not bringing back Bra & Panties matches i ain’t tryna hear this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Why is Mickie James looking like Vegeta, tonight.


Just spit out an M&M.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Women can do anything? Lets see them piss out a campfire.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I thought Vince was gonna say he's selling WWE to fund XFL and then introduce Ted Turner... :lol


Eric Bischoff walks out with a "RAW HATES RATINGS" sign.... _now_

Trillionaire Ted comes out in full Captain Planet makeup


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"I came for Sasha Banks" sign

Sure you did buddy >


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

ohmy how unpredictable


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph's got some big ass shoulders.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew it. That PPV is going to flop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, when Steph said "all women's PPV" it didn't even get that big of a pop from the crowd.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just an all Womens PPV and no Tag Titles? Ball dropped for sure.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

HHH: “... and because of all this, I’m giving Roman Reigns a shot at Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam!!!!”


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG HOW HISTORIC! lol.. The females on stage can't even fake their excitement good.. No one cares...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Not gonna watch that shit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I won't be watching this I don't think. There's only a few women I actually care about in WWE.


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

All women ppv!!!!

I can't wait!!!!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Absolute bullshit being spoken right now.

An all Women's PPV would be decent if they weren't booked like utter shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Would be good to see the ticket sales for this ppv.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeesh, Trips looks like he's wearing a bald cap. :mj4 Definitely needs to bring back the buzzcut.

And yup, it definitely looks like it's that time again:










:kappa2


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

When that event flop ion wanna hear nothing bout sexism


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Evolution is a mystery....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Phew!!! No tag titles.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince in the background clearly not giving a shit about any of this :heyman6


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh they're calling it after HHH's fuckery group? How nice!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

C'mon, I thought we were introducing new Women's Tag Team Championships.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Segregated ppv? How progressive. :heston


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

There better be female refs, announcers, the works if you're going to tout. "ALL WOMEN'S PPV"


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

You think Steph makes good sandwiches?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

EVOLUTION!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

What a waste of time.
I'll watch the PPV but the whole segment could have been better


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, I won't be watching this I don't think. There's only a few women I actually care about in WWE.


not shocked you don't watch nothing but the stupid shield


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:deanfpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still will be a better PPV than extreme Rules.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I hope the attendance and ratings for that show shit the bed :lmao :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait to not watch that show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Who's the woman in pink and yellow? I can't think of her name.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So nobody notices Nikki Cross being present?....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AB81 said:


> not shocked you don't watch nothing but the stupid shield


Ohhhhh are you mad cos I don't like Alexa? Get over yourself. Not everyone cares about women's wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why did all the men and Vince have to be out there? The announcement isn't that damn big.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

what a waste of time


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alright *shrugs*

Was hoping for tag titles.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Would of been more excited for tag titles then a PPV if im being honest. Hopefully they will add the titles at a later date.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

50 women? Do they even have 25 women in the company?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Steph's got some big ass shoulders.


How else could she keep HHH's legs up?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was cringey af... That been said, I didn't mind all the Peyton's booty camera shots >

And 50 women? how the fuck are they gonna put 50 women in the show? Oh right, another shitty "historic" Womens Battle Royal and a lumberjill match


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Segregated ppv? How progressive. :heston


I wonder how historic it would be if the following PPV was men only...


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AB81 said:


> not shocked you don't watch nothing but the stupid shield


Wow. You called her favorites wrestlers stupid because of an opinion.

She'll not sleep tonight


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

Good grief. So over the top.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait so after all that "the women deserve their own event then" around the GRR now it's something nobody cares about. Shit lol


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Yet another segment where Stephanie just stands in the ring as our savior with a historic announcement as all the women are made to look a bit stupid on the ramp. 

I'm all here for an all-women's PPV and it's about time, but the whole segment was totally pointless and it didn't involve any of the actual talent that made it happen.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Scholes18 said:


> You think Steph makes good sandwiches?


She probably does and then eats them all after.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Evolution: Because the future is female, AM I RITE, GUYZ? :troll

Oh well, at least Nikki Cross is finally on the main roster. :sk


----------



## AB81 (Jun 23, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ohhhhh are you mad cos I don't like Alexa? Get over yourself. Not everyone cares about women's wrestling.


and not everyone likes dean ambrose so get over yourself little girl.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

CoverD said:


> There better be female refs, announcers, the works if you're going to tout. "ALL WOMEN'S PPV"




Inb4 James Ellsworth main events


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Let's be real, most of the women are underwhelming. Only a handful of them could carry a decent PPV match, nevermind an ENTIRE PPV based around them.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So WWE is doing what TNA did years ago with their all Women One Night Only events....or what Shimmer, Stardom and tons of other women's promotions do all the time. Not to mention what G.L.O.W. did in the 80's.

WWE is so behind the times, when they finally catch up, they call it groundbreaking :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rejoiner should go smoke a joint or something and relax i would say but it's already too late


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> "Women, why do you all suck so much at wrestling?"
> 
> :ha
> 
> Man, that would've been hilarious.


Just as hilarious as you still being sexist in 2018 :shrug:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I mean, the female Royal Rumble was a pleasant surprise so maybe this pay per view won't be awful if they want to have it make a splash. 

But they'll probably have Asuka job to Carmella again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> So nobody notices Nikki Cross being present?....


I noticed Charlotte being absent.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Wrestling is in a very very dark place right now.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The idea of a all women's PPV is one they should've done ages ago. But the execution of announcing it was awful as always. Oh well, happy for them. Sasha vs Bayley to main event the show.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Wow. You called her favorites wrestlers stupid because of an opinion.
> 
> She'll not sleep tonight


LOL yeah I'm so offended, I think I'm gonna cry :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, instead of putting the women wrestler's as the one and only focus of that segment, it's Stephanie first and all of the women wrestler's behind her.

Of course.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So they’re forcing the women to work while the men get the night off? SEXISTS!!!!! 

:sarcasm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> So nobody notices Nikki Cross being present?....


You're not alone, brah. :sk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Attendance gonna be like 5,000 for that show :lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

finalnight said:


> How else could she keep HHH's legs up?


Bah Gawd. I guess all the pegging stories are true then.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

James Ellsworth should definitely be aiming to be the first man to main event the All women ppv. Such easy heat for him to get


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

AB81 said:


> its a bunch of sexist clowns in this thread.


There are sexist people in this thread, but you're quoting and getting mad at anyone who isn't sucking off Stephanie for the announcement.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AB81 said:


> not shocked you don't watch nothing but the stupid shield


You're so defensive :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AB81 said:


> and not everyone likes dean ambrose so get over yourself little girl.


*says there so many sexists in this thread*

*then puts down a female member of the forum as a 'little girl'*

self-:buried


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Now if they announced that this would be coming from Qatar ?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They need to start working on some actual storylines for more than just Ronda if they want to fill an arena. Then again, this is WWE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

AB81 said:


> and not everyone likes dean ambrose so get over yourself little girl.


This thread is the first time I've been introduced to your fine posts and already made my ignore list... Bait alt account is bait...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not surprised at all they are doing a women's only PPV, figured they would as a make-up for Greatest Royal Rumble.


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

Therapy said:


> I wonder how historic it would be if the following PPV was men only...


Someone doesn't understand oppression lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

confusionn said:


> Just as hilarious as you still being sexist in 2018 :shrug:


Here's a hint: It's called being a realist. And it's also called an opinion. Thinking the majority of them suck (which, they do) isn't sexist if that is honestly what a person believes. We hold the men to crazy standards. And we'll do the same exact thing for the women. I mean, they are all "equals", no?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes it was a historic announcement, but it was still fuckin lame. Who cares about an all women's PPV? Especially with the way you are currently booking them? Get the fuck outta here. 

Pointless 15 minute segment. Stephanie just likes to hear herself talk.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lita vs Trish for one last match tho?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder how many here who shit on the Women's Division are just fat bitter virgins. I'm not saying you must love the Women's Division, but to totally right it off completely is pretty pathetic.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

These guys are so damn handsy with each other.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I have this nauseating suspicion they're going to turn Elias into a generic babyface within three months.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> So WWE is doing what TNA did years ago with their all Women One Night Only events....or what Shimmer, Stardom and tons of other women's promotions do all the time. Not to mention what G.L.O.W. did in the 80's.
> 
> WWE is so behind the times, when they finally catch up, they call it groundbreaking :lmao


Yeah, was about to mention Shimmer. This is a travesty. A PR stunt executed with poor taste.

Funniest thing was watching Stephanie and HHH spew their bullshit with Vince nodding in agreement while the old bastard is simply going for where's the money at. He cashed alright on bra and panties match when it wasn't a problem. 

Hypocrites.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The JobBer Team. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

"Subscribe to the WWE Network and get 6 free months plus free tickets with some hot dogs for the women's PPV that nobody on earth will watch because HRSTORY" :cole


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Elias gonna sit on stage all night :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. They didn't even let Elias mention his album coming out today.

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why would Elias' album be on the soundtrack chart? What's it a soundtrack to? :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> I wonder how many here who shit on the Women's Division are just fat bitter virgins. I'm not saying you must love the Women's Division, but to totally right it off completely is pretty pathetic.


Dude they can't even handle the fucking men's division.
Seth/Braun/Brock? All used to get Roman airtime.

All they'll do is build around Ronda if we're lucky.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> I wonder how many here who shit on the Women's Division are just fat bitter virgins. I'm not saying you must love the Women's Division, but to totally right it off completely is pretty pathetic.


Notice how this HISTORIC ANNOUNCEMENT got like 10 minutes then off to intro to the first match of the night and commercial

Notice how this HISTORIC ANNOUNCEMENT didn't get 20 minutes like every other Steph promo of the last 18 months

It ain't the fans giving short shrift to the women...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Whoanma said:


> I noticed Charlotte being absent.


Everyone is there from SDL & NXT

Charlotte is recovering from her Surgery


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Awareness said:


> I have this nauseating suspicion they're going to turn Elias into a generic babyface within three months.


Elias Roode is WALKING WITH GLORIOUSNESS!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Please let Elias stay out there all night. :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll laugh my ass off when the ppv starts and the arena looks like this


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

confusionn said:


> Someone doesn't understand oppression lol


where do these weirdos come from

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

B-Team nabbing a nice pop for their well-deserved title run. 

Never thought I'd be irked to see Woken Matt, but fuck him and Bray for pissing on Elias' parade. :armfold


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck they are gonna be plugging this shit all night

:fuckthis


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Here's a hint: It's called being a realist. And it's also called an opinion. Thinking the majority of them suck (which, they do) isn't sexist if that is honestly what a person believes. We hold the men to crazy standards. And we'll do the same exact thing for the women. I mean, they are all "equals", no?


You don't have to explain yourself, bruh. They just auto assume you're talking shit about women when you're just stating facts that many aren't great wrestlers.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They really treated Elias like that :tripsscust


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Everyone is there from SDL & NXT
> 
> Charlotte is recovering from her Surgery


If you’re counting Nikki Cross, unofficially, she was the only person from the NXT roster there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I find it so weird that some people call burgers 'sandwiches'. That ain't a sandwich.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This company is a pile of hot shit


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And we're off!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021549222406119426


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Memo to Vince. Just like the WNBA, you cannot force anyone to watch or care for that matter, regardless of how many times you say Historic.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


>


Gotta love Brady Love


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd truly be excited for the all womens ppv if all their women was really good wrestlers, truth is only a handful of them can put on a really good match. They was just handed that ppv cause WWE wants to looks so progressive and innovative and pat themselves on the back, if they was going by the womens in ring work alone no way in hell they'd get this ppv.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo hasn't held a title in so long that he legit dropped his half of the tag titles. Poor bastard. :lol

On some real talk, good on the WWE for actually going all in with this B-Team push, since they actually were integral for Miz's renewed success during his latest singles run on RAW.



Ratedr4life said:


> So WWE is doing what TNA did years ago with their all Women One Night Only events....or what Shimmer, Stardom and tons of other women's promotions do all the time. Not to mention what G.L.O.W. did in the 80's.
> 
> WWE is so behind the times, when they finally catch up, they call it *groundbreaking* :lmao


It certainly isn't shattering any glass ceilings either. :mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Gotta love Brady Love


I heard Brandi Love's a big fan of Titus Worldwide's "vignettes" with Dana Brooke

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021547784233775104


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Evolution, really?
They couldn't come up with a title that does not copy an iconic team from the last ten years?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

My favourite part is that Vince was clearly put out there so it wouldn't get booed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do they honestly think they can sell out an arena at an event where only their women is gonna be there? None of them are even that over, Ronda, Asuka and Charlotte might be the only ones thats really over.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021550110717763601
:done


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Evolution is a mystery. :vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That women's show is in the same month as the big Australian show, which is also going to make history. Too much history for one month :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Evolution, really?
> They couldn't come up with a title that does not copy an iconic team from the last ten years?


These are the same people that came up with Great Balls of Fire for a PPV name, did you really expect anything different?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> My favourite part is that Vince was clearly put out there so it wouldn't get booed.


You could tell Vince couldn't give Steph the mic fast enough.. It's almost like even he wanted nothing to do with this.. He was only out there as a sock puppet..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Revival has been watching TV for 3 weeks straight


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll laugh my ass off when the ppv starts and the arena looks like this


If the show opens with Dana Brooke in a match it definitely will be.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there another japanese wrestler on NXT I see, or was it Asuka?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This poster makes me cringe










I think there is something very similar in all 3 women in that poster, don't know what it is :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Raw and SD keep making so much HISTORY, they might as well move both shows to the History Channel.

Ba-dum-sha!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> My favourite part is that Vince was clearly put out there so it wouldn't get booed.


I'll never understand that, why do the fans cheer Vince when its him that is pushing Reigns the guy they hate down their throats? 

Do they not understand he is why this products sucks ass right now? He's the reason Reigns is constantly getting title matches and WM main events?


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Jul 23, 2018)

More insincere, cheap, pandering, P.R. b.s. masquerading as something historic and Earth shattering.


Color me unimpressed, brother.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh god please put this PPV in Full Sail. They won't draw more than a few hundred.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New drinking game. Take a shot whenever "historic" is uttered. :liquor


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> These are the same people that came up with Great Balls of Fire for a PPV name, did you really expect anything different?


I'd prefer Great Boobs Of Fire :draper2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Evolution, really?
> They couldn't come up with a title that does not copy an iconic team from the last ten years?


well ALL in has been taken, so they're only left with









ugh god here we go again, matt takes the L


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> This poster makes me cringe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rondas face is that of a woman who just experienced accidental anal..


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Evolution' should be at the ECW Arena.

I'm not watching but I can already feel the cringe levels engulf me like a swarm of angry blood thirsty mutant hornets. All with Stephanie McMahon heads shouting the word 'HISTORIC' every five cunting seconds while gushing pustule from their sacred orifices.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> If Raw and SD keep making so much HISTORY, they might as well move both shows to the History Channel.
> 
> Ba-dum-sha!


"Ancient WWE experts believe that..."


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Imagine all the geeks who would actually go to that PPV :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> This poster makes me cringe


That is so pathetic.
It's like they signed Ronda and went "okay so uh... PPV? Let's just main event her in a PPV and have her make us lots of money".

They really haven't planned this out at all. And I'm not surprised at all to see Female Flair in the first poster. Surprised she's not main and centre tbh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This B team push is really starting to aggravate me, two fucking jobbers holding the tag titles and picking up nothing but wins, while The Revival sit in the back not being used.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

.....And Bray is a heel again, without ever receiving any compelling material as a face....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> New drinking game. Take a shot whenever "historic" is uttered. :liquor


I value my liver too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns getting YET another chance this year.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll never understand that, why do the fans cheer Vince when its him that is pushing Reigns the guy they hate down their throats?
> 
> Do they not understand he is why this products sucks ass right now? He's the reason Reigns is constantly getting title matches and WM main events?


Vince literally got his ass kicked, embarrassed, in disgusting situations so many times over the years that even his story writing and pushes are bad, he still gets cheered because he's responsible for the entire WWE being the WWE instead of some backyard promotion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

B-TEAM'S STREAK AND TITLE REIGN REMAIN ALIVE! :WOO

AND MATT'S GONE FROM WOKEN TO BROKEN! >


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grin Balor just can’t stop smiling :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hardy and Wyatt have turned into jokes.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Both tag divisions are dead as a doornail


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You just know when WWE says something is going to be "historic" its going to be absolute trash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The entire RAW tag division should be deleted. :evilmatt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ronda being in the center of that womens ppv poster when shes only had like 2 matches, no special treatment huh?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The entire RAW tag division should be deleted. :evilmatt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Reigns getting YET another chance this year.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


4th times the charm. :trolldog


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You just know when WWE says something is going to be "historic" its going to be absolute trash.


To give the woman credit, for at least something.

You can thank Dixie Carter for this.. She was queen 

"I HAVE A SUPER DUPER HISTORIC TOP SECRET ANNOUCEMENT TO MAKE TONIGHT ON IMPACT"

Dixie Carter: Tonight Impact fans, I announce, ONE LESS COMMERCIAL BREAK and during that time we will hold a WORLD TITLE, while we preview the trailer for Iron Man the movie, in theaters soon!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm so excited for Reigns and Lashley...should be unreal!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Reigns gets title shot number 1 million, proceeds to complain about never getting opportunities and being the uncrowned champion, then WWE wonders why people boo him. His character makes no sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, they actually let Gable on Raw this week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

O.A.R. :lmao

What is this 2008?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

everyone backstage is gonna talk about this history PPV aren't they?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHA now thats hilarious


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Reigns getting YET another chance this year.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That would be his 3rd this year alone, and by then, it won't even be September.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

This doesnt has a natural feel eck


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn Balor is an atrocious actor


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god are they seriously gonna have segments all night long of the men standing in the back pretending to be excited for the womens ppv? Its pathetic the lengths they go to for this shit.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't blame Corbin, I'd get that fucking prick into a room down the block too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was corny.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Did Corbin just announce a match WWE already announced earlier in a screenshot promo and acted as if it was just done on the spot?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He should have gave him a house made of Legos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These poor wrestlers being forced to feign excitement for history. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If this turns into a lesbian angle :HA


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*brutally attacked* 

*lightly slapped on the head multiple times*


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Imagine being over 13 enjoying this lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SOOO are they going sisters angle or lesbian angle?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Have they got engaged?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha and Bayley look like they just fucked.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

did she just say she loves her, WTF is going on


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha and Bayley should make out during that all women's PPV. And, while we are at it, so should Billie and Peyton


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

big missed opportunity that BROTHER LOVE wasn't brought back for this sasha-bayley lezbehonest storyline


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bayley heel turn maybe


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Are they gonna fuck or ???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha couldn't even get a best actress nod in an adult film. :lol :sasha3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FFS with this Bayley/Sasha... rivalry?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh lord :kobefacepalm


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They literally gave Finn Balor his own doghouse... 0_0


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"I love you", both smiling like they did something bad...

Finn, thanks for finally putting your smiling gay guy gimmick to something useful and bringing in the lesbians.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley and Sasha definelty had sex.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> Are they gonna fuck or ???


it's pretty obvious from that interview that they wanna create the impression bayley's been ALL UP IN THAT ASS


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They’re gonna drag Sasha and Bayley out until the PPV in October aren’t they?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Because we all know that's the only way to salvage Bayley / Sasha at this rate, especially after throwing in that lovey dovey tripe last week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> If this turns into a lesbian angle :HA


Theres no way they turn this into a lesbian angle when they didn't have the balls to do it with Billie and Peyton.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> it's pretty obvious from that interview that they wanna create the impression bayley's been ALL UP IN THAT ASS


If only Vince had announced that as a WWE Network exclusive for NINE NINETY NINE!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> it's pretty obvious from that interview that they wanna create the impression bayley's been ALL UP IN THAT ASS


I'd much rather be up in Bayleys ass


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

finalnight said:


> If only Vince had announced that as a WWE Network exclusive for NINE NINETY NINE!!!


You mean for only 69.69


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Sasha and Bayley segment was defo postcoital


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmmm

If Sasha and Bayley win the tag title, will they put the strap on? :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if we'll even get one good match tonight.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

So all these months of Bayley and sasha build was for nothing then,


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> :hmmm
> 
> If Sasha and Bayley win the tag title, will they put the strap on? :curry2


Only if Steph lets them borrow it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so they're going to keep talking about this shit............


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Smiling Sasha is disturbing looking.....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i never thought i would not be interested in physically fit lesbians 

but here we are

vince is there anything you can't do


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow that got a bigger reaction than the PPV announcement. That was sweet actually.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I really thought they would went down the love story route for Sasha and Bayley.
That would have been innovative for the company and women in WWE.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why are they facing jobbers


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

The level of cringe in this Sasha-Bayley angle is just too much. It's too much!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

let's go jobbers! clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol 

WOMAN! EVOLUTION! HISTORIC!

Here is a womens match involving two jobbers pulled off the local indie circuit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha and Bayley makeup number 45, how long before they hate each other again? This shit is so fucking bad, but i bet they both think its some brilliant storytelling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That chick with the red hair could get it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So we have Lita, Trish and... Beth? Well, they gotta sell tickets someway.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

the_hound said:


> so they're going to keep talking about this shit............


What's the title of that and wheres it from 

Research purposes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they find these jobbers in a bingo hall?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Are these jobbers going to be apart of the historic all-women’s PPV?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bayley will be SHOCKED when Sasha turns on her in a month


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone else want to hurl at these Bailey/Sasha segments?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is the worst lesbian couple in history isnt it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> this is the worst lesbian couple in history isnt it


CM Punk and AJ Lee were a pretty bad lesbian couple.


/ducks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This storyline literally makes zero sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha and Bayley is one of the WOAT angles.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> Anyone else want to hurl at these Bailey/Sasha segments?


I was just about to post something like this, its beyond fucking cringey and vomiting inducing, watching them hug like 5 year olds smiling is about as cringe as you can fucking get.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I miss the segment with Sasha/Bayley

I had Dinner


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> CM Punk and AJ Lee were a pretty bad lesbian couple.
> 
> 
> /ducks


ohsnaaaaaapppppppppppp


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> This storyline literally makes zero sense.


Exactly, so Sasha constantly turning on Bayley and beating the shit out of her is because she loves her? What? As you said none of it makes any sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021557558979452933











SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> :hmmm
> 
> If Sasha and Bayley win the tag title, will they put the strap on? :curry2


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Even Sting would be yelling at the screen at how gullible Bayley is for constantly trusting Sasha.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Do they honestly think they can sell out an arena at an event where only their women is gonna be there? None of them are even that over, Ronda, Asuka and Charlotte might be the only ones thats really over.


Ronda Main Eventing that show will be enough.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasha/Bayley is an abusive lesbian relationship.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I fucking guarantee you: they had a feud between Sasha and Bayley finally laid out for Summerslam. They started the shitty therapy sessions. Then they put this embarassing Evolution PPV together last minute, and cancelled the entire feud last minute, so it doesn't make a lick of sense - AGAIN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The state of this show. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They cooled Elias off something fierce.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

What else did Imiss with Sasha and Bayley ? I saw the match against some jobbers and the hugs where is the lesbianism ?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley are totally winning the tag titles, in case you were wondering.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If you haven't been paying attention, the only woman on Smackdown the value is Charlotte as evidenced by that poster.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

That sasha/bayley match/segment was a joke. We were teased at much more.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> What else did Imiss with Sasha and Bayley ? I saw the match against some jobbers and the hugs where is the lesbianism ?


Because two women showing affection and love towards one another means super touchy kissy lesbian time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun having the briefcase.

:lmao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Why not monster of the bank

Cant he get a custom briefcase


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Monster in the fucking bank. MY god, just when you think you're immune to it and can safely ignore it, blam , they repeat it a dozen times in 2 minutes. This company..are they trying to piss everyone off?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monster in the Bank is as cringe as hearing historic repeated constantly.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Braun wants some Bliss.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine if Braun showed up at the Women's PPV and destroyed all of the women (kayfabe wise)? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Are they really having Strowman pimp this?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Braun having the briefcase.
> 
> :lmao


I miss when the brief case was just a real brief case painted.. Now it's a complete top to bottom hand crafted custom prop WWE probably spent a good 10k on designing, and producing..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Braun. Of. All. People.
Celebrating.
This. Fuckery.

At least he admitted that it was just Steph's thing. Vince and HHH were there so she didn't get booed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeez, does every male on the show are going to cut a promo putting over that show? Fucking hell, October will be a rough month, with inset promos for that show every 5 minutes isn't it?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> I miss when the brief case was just a real brief case painted.. Now it's a complete top to bottom hand crafted custom prop WWE probably spent a good 10k on designing, and producing..


They probably made that back easy with all the replicas they sell now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> so they're going to keep talking about this shit............


Are Brandi Love gifs the new fashion on this forum then


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO! KO! KO!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They have a badass like Strowman say and promote this shit fpalm


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Crowd dead for Braun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All these forced hyping of the women's ppv by men, reminds me of Vince using wrestlers to hype the XFL. It didn't work then; it won't now either.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KEVIN OWENS is BACK :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Crowd dead for Braun.


Crowd dead for #Evolution


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I fucking guarantee you: they had a feud between Sasha and Bayley finally laid out for Summerslam. They started the shitty therapy sessions. Then they put this embarassing Evolution PPV together last minute, and cancelled the entire feud last minute, so it doesn't make a lick of sense - AGAIN!


I didn't think about that but i bet you are absolutely right, they heated the feud up big time and made it seem they was finally gonna get a match at Summerslam. Then out of the blue Sasha confesses her love for Bayley to make them friends once again, which made no sense at all.

They purposefully made them friends again so they could hold off on the match until the womens ppv, so now for the next month we're gonna have to endure these crigney best friends segments with Sasha and Bayley until its almost time for the womens ppv and Sasha turns on Bayley once again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Braun wants some Bliss.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Crowd dead for Braun.


Sarcasm I assume?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BRAUN IS BORE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Can someone teach KO to grow a beard?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, missed the first hour, anything happen?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Look what Braun did to this man and his family! How is he a face?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, we can all agree KO is the babyface here right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens with a phenomenal babyface promo.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

KO gonna interfere during that cash in and gonna wind up dying after


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin looking pretty dapper.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't think about that but i bet you are absolute right, they heated the feud up big time and made it seem they was finally gonna get a match at Summerslam. Then out of the blue Sasha confesses her love for Bayley to make them friends once again, which made no sense at all.
> 
> They purposefully made them friends again so they could hold off on the match until the womens ppv, so now for the next month we're gonna have to endure these crigney best friends segments with Sasha and Bayley until its almost time for the womens ppv and Sasha turns on Bayley once again.


I don't think they will have that match.
I think they will win the Women Tag Belts together at the PPV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another shit Braun/KO segment. :clap


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Big Banter Baron going in on Thinn Balor, Maggle.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Finn is just being shit on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Braun's a guaranteed world champ that's actually managed to maintain his overness in spite of occasional incidents of dumbass booking, so lets greenlight a fugly-ass "Monster in the Bank" shirt for him."

:kobefacepalm

On a positive note, I never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually enjoying Corbin's work. Amazing what a new spin on his bully-ish gimmick (and finally shaving that disgustingly bad hairline) have done for him. :bjpenn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lil guy ya know :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Bro what happened to Baron corbin? Why he cut his hair? And why he wit Kurt I haven’t watched ina while lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This theme song is awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dear lord, Braun and Jinder? This show is dropping viewers as we speak


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm out this show makes not one jot of sense


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This segment has gotten worse since the start.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Coach doesn't know what yoga is.
I genuinely don't know if it's a gimmick or if he's really stupid between that and confused on what a viking is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer of Shanti > Braun.







> :braun


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Former WWE champion Jinder Mahal ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I do love how these "corporate" characters barely get any change to their entrance. Corporate Kane having all that hellfire and gothic organs and out comes a guy in slacks. Then you have Corbin who has a burning wolf head and some heavy metal making you expect some sort of Viking warlord but you get a guy in a casual business suit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

WTF is this shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder looks like he's wearing purple panties.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This show is the shits.

Can you cool Braun off more than giving him Jinder?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shotty?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jinder back to being a jobber :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I'm so sick of WWE forcing the men to awkwardly shoehorn mention of the women's PPV into their promos. Please stop it WWE fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Coach doesn't know what yoga is.
> I genuinely don't know if it's a gimmick or if he's really stupid between that and confused on what a viking is.




He said earlier “women are different to men, women don’t usually say I love you to each other”


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What an awkward segment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now who did not see that coming?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Aw, the little girl was chanting along with Braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's unbelievable that Braun has been reduced to a mere comedy figure.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ummm, so uh.... *scratches head* What exactly did that segment accomplish?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Baron's grand plan is to get Jinder to talk to him? Yeah alright make him look like a giant dumbass when he was actually making smart decisions.

And what a surprise Braun destroys them, who saw that coming? Is this how Kevin planned to take away everything from Braun?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Our pal AB81 got banned.

:ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy fuck, they're really redoing Jinder's "Man of Peace" gimmick from when he first came back. :lmao
Please let this mean that he's finally going back to Jobberville for good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're showing it again.

:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And here is replay #4 million and 8 of the opening segment of the show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Ummm, so uh.... *scratches head* What exactly did that segment accomplish?


Looks like KO and Corbin bout to lead a crusade against Braun.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sick of the women's PPV already and it's literally only been an hour since they announced it LOL.


----------



## tydolla (Sep 25, 2017)

This shit has become so sad. I cant believe this is the same show I fell in love wit 10 years ago


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I really liked KO's promo to be honest. His delivery was intense.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What's the main event of this crap?

Oh right, RomanWinsLOL 
:kobe

Wait, did Stephanie just blame the fans for this Evolution shit?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In case you missed us constantly referencing it. Steph made Herstory. :steph


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021562266523561984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021562311411224576


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God I'm so sick of WWE forcing the men to awkwardly shoehorn mention of the women's PPV into their promos. Please stop it WWE fpalm


Yeah i'am too, The B Team was the fucking worst "Bo who do you wanna see? Oh i wanna see Ronda! no wait i wanna see Charlotte! no wait Asuka! oh i can't wait!" fucking embarrassing and pathetic what Vince is having them do.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Our pal AB81 got banned.
> 
> :ha


I noticed that soon after I put him on ignore.. I curiously checked if he had anything to say and noticed he had the "moron" profile comment attached to him now.. 

Glad to see the administration here tightened up their tolerance for shitty alt trolling accounts.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh god, the Bellas are gonna be on that PPV aren't they fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Our pal AB81 got banned.











Thanks for the update!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the women's PPV will be the lowest rated WWE PPV so far. And I don't think this is anything new. I am almost sure TNA had a all women's PPV a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"And this PPV will bore the everloving shit out of you within the first 20 minutes! The PPV women's event called EvolutioN! Go ahead and book something else for October 23...you will thank yourself! Pointless tag matches!!! Matches nobody gives 2 shits for!!! A battle royal that means absolutely nothing! Storylines that go nowhere! Book this event if you want the cure for insomnia!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Super cringe fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They should bring back that Motörhead song for the Evolution ppv


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

50 women? It has to be a fucking battle royal or royal rumble 2.0 like the greatest royal rumble this year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh god, the Bellas are gonna be on that PPV aren't they fpalm


Who do you think will be the first Womens tag champs?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> They should bring back that Motörhead song for the Evolution ppv


Except it'll be WWE exclusive cover version by Taylor Swift..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Our pal AB81 got banned.
> 
> :ha


I think that guy thought calling The Shield stupid and calling me a 'little girl' would genuinely hurt my feelings :lmao


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> Because two women showing affection and love towards one another means super touchy kissy lesbian time.


Ugh that's what we were lead to believe last week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021562954020470784


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ellsworth needs to defend his Intergender title on Evolution.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mickie vs Natalya...This is just a taste of the utter boring and pointless matches we will be getting at the all womens ppv.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What, 50 women?
FIFTY?
How long is that show? 8 hours?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wait....

I just tuned in and caught the recap of Vince, HHH, Steph's announcement.

This Women's only PPV is going to be a regular thing every October?

Fuck me. We've been asking for Halloween Havoc or a more hellish/hardcore PPV in the month of October and they give us a women's PPV.

L-M-A-O.

:ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Mickie vs Natalya...This is just a taste of the utter boring and pointless matches we will be getting at the all womens ppv.


I don't know about anyone else, but I will not be ordering the women's PPV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The RAW title holders leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like how Ronda's dive was better than the entire fuckery of Bob's and Rome's brawl.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Do they seriously go out of their way to hide every redeeming value of Mickie James thicc body? She looks like she just left a Cosplay Convention... JFC..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hate the SummerSlam graphic card this year.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021562954020470784


That actually looks pretty creepy tbh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thiccie James wens3


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fantastic sneak peak for the Women's Only PPV...

:ha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

She-Vegeta vs. Cat Lady.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Wait....
> 
> I just tuned in and caught the recap of Vince, HHH, Steph's announcement.
> 
> ...



Isn't October the month they wear pink for breast cancer? That might explain the timing.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ya know, RAW has some pretty good male performers too. Can they get some ring time? Feel like this is Monday night GLOW every week. Jesus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a preview of October.

:ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What in gods name is Mickie fucking wearing? I swear she comes up with the most god awful ugly ass attires i've ever seen. Is she wearing gold cowboy boots? Lol.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Man. I have never for a minute liked Michael Cole. He still fucking sucks and its been 20 years


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> This is a preview of October.
> 
> :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show isn't even half over. :liquor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mickie dressing like the Killer Bees tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

HISTORIC! Mickie James won a match!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Mickie literally found New Day's 2016 Wrestlemania Saiyan costumes.

Dafuq was she wearing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA. OF COURSE THEY HAD HIM ACCEPT THAT AWARD.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look they got Reigns out doing the Cena PR shit, only difference is Cena was charismatic and actually had some fans, EVERYONE hates Roman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look, the women stole yet another show. :heston


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> HISTORIC! Mickie James won a match!


It's not historic until Becky Lynch isn't jobbing on a monthly basis in a cylindrical non-story..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Baby Girl :reigns


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This company and their smug fake braggadocios charity marketing crap [emoji849] so transparent it’s ridiculous!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That last image, all three of them looked pained to be there.
Just fucking pay Cena a few million more, he's worth it for PR.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look they got Reigns out doing the Cena PR shit, only difference is Cena was charismatic and actually had some fans, EVERYONE hates Roman.


LOL apparently I am not a person now, cos I'm a fan of Roman's :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley is going to win again. Remember this post.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TALK THAT SHIT, ROMAN!*


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

R we gonna really get Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar again ?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Are they trying to compensate for their psychologically crippling TV by promoting as much charity as possible? It's sickening.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Most decorated of this generation?!

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a load of shit that was.

:lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I tuned in for 26 minutes and saw Braun Strowman destroy Jinder/Sunil, a recap of the Women's cringe announcement and a sad match between Mickie & Natalya. 

...

Can tomorrow come sooner?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I really don't wanna see fucking Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar again. Their match at WM31 was really good, but after that, all their other match have been shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Imagine if Braun showed up at the Women's PPV and destroyed all of the women (kayfabe wise)? :lmao :lmao :lmao


Then they can spam "Monster on the skanks"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Lashley is going to win again. Remember this post.


Lets all hope so.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL apparently I am not a person now, cos I'm a fan of Roman's :lol


First called a little girl, now you're not even a person.. You're having a rough night dear... :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> It's not historic until Becky Lynch isn't jobbing on a monthly basis in a cylindrical non-story..




Well she’s been on a winning streak the past few weeks. MORE HISTORY MADE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL apparently I am not a person now, cos I'm a fan of Roman's :lol


Just something the like to say in order to try and convince themselves.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

His universal title ?!!? Whoop brocks ass ?!? 

Ahahaha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Reigns literally just tell everyone to learn to like him being rammed down their throats? How's he not a fucking heel? He's an arrogant fucking entitled douchebag.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman was talkin that shit tho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Dawg talking that shit, definitely a line he should've said years ago


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman does the most memorable promos every week. Austin 3:16 who, amiright?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Budget Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Workhorses get taken behind the barn when they can't get the job done, Roman.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Lashley is going to win again. Remember this post.


Roman going to lose twice in a two week span? Lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Elias shit is as old as historic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Liked that BK commercial.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Roman was talkin that shit tho





RapShepard said:


> Big Dawg talking that shit, definitely a line he should've said years ago


Hell yeah! lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021567213331857408


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who dressed Roman for that event? Vince McMahon? He really is Vince's boy. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even the heels are interrupting Elias now lol, no-one wants to hear him sing :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Reigns literally just tell everyone to learn to like him being rammed down their throats? How's he not a fucking heel? He's an arrogant fucking entitled douchebag.


Lmao best thing his character has said in a while


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

There is no man alive that can make a hairbun look cool or badass. 

Please stop doing it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Roman going to lose twice in a two week span? Lol


If he does, it's because they are trying to convince the fans that he isn't the golden child, despite evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like AOP's theme.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Will Titus fuck off already?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Just something the like to say in order to try and convince themselves.


Well when i can actually here any cheers at all when he's in the ring and not all boos i'll admit a portion of the audience likes him.

Whats to like? He's a boring monotone douchebag with like 3 moves, i guess some women like him cause they wanna fuck him or think he's looks dreamy but other than that why like him?

At least Cena could cut passionate charismatic promos and had the crowd 50/50 on him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show is half over and we haven't had an appearance by the most popular fella on the show yet. Makes sense.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Dat heel Reigns...:banderas

Honestly...Lesnar should come in and F5 both Reigns & Lashley...ending up in a triple threat at Summerslam.

I find Lesnar v Reigns by itself is boring, we've seen it so many times. And nothing too exciting about Lesnar & Lashley alone either.

All three would spice things up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana Brooke always looks like she's about to get BLACKED


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's send out the whipping boys again!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

what could you learn us!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This promo so bad it's great :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns reminds me of that douche in high school who would pretend to be sensitive in front of the gullible girls, and then turn around and make fun of handicapped people


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Absence of Pop cutting promos. :trips8


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Who the hell cares


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well when i can actually here any cheers at all when he's in the ring and not all boos i'll admit a portion of the audience likes him.


You do realise that the crowds in attendance aren't the only fans there is, right? Not every fan can attend shows and show their support. I know a bunch of people who like Roman who can't attend shows.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bring. Back. Ellering.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty sure they grab Dana’s wardrobe from a porn set.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. This is a captivating promo... The fans are on the edge of demanding a refund..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jobbers Worldwide, yay!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This promo is funny! Making Titus as a big thing in the WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ever since you linked up with Titus your stock has plummeted to jobber status, Apollo!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apollo Crews getting promo time?

Wow.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

The crowd being dead doesnt help this promo at all


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I mean no disrespect but how is Dana Brooke still holding down a roster spot ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That outfit isn't flattering on Dana whatsoever. She doesn't know how to dress for her shape IMO.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dana getting over that line where thicc becomes fatt 

To me anyway :draper2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The cringiest WWE moment of the last decade HAS to be Roman Reigns saying about Brock: “because he’s Vince’s boy” [emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those promos still > than :sasha3 :bayley


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I hate the Lifetime movie language the commentary team tends to use. 

"Titus and Apollo standing up for themselves!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> The cringiest WWE moment of the last decade HAS to be Roman Reigns saying about Brock: “because he’s Vince’s boy” [emoji37][emoji37]


Is it all time cringy because it's cringy or because you know backstage stuff.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I mean no disrespect but how is Dana Brooke still holding down a roster spot ?



She should of been fired a long time ago along with Alicia Fox, It's a travesty those two are still employed when they let go of Summer and Emma


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We're all worried when we were hear steph coming.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm watching a show dying.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> Dana getting over that line where thicc becomes fatt
> 
> To me anyway :draper2


She's chubby, at the least


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How the fuck do you create a 3 hour wrestling show thats so irrelevant and pointless?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'm watching a show dying.


I think you mean *HISTORY*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I mean no disrespect but how is Dana Brooke still holding down a roster spot ?


She's still on the roster while someone like Emma gets released. This fucking company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Are we really going to have to listen to Evolution crap ad nauseam until the show?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not been watching, anything worth abusing my eyeballs with on the show? Guessing KO isn't suddenly being booked correctly. :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KO v Braun for the MITB at Summerslam.

Pretty cool.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh good Steph's gone, I hope she stays away for months now :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurt Angle emasculated... OPEN THE DOOR FOR ME PEASANT!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Kurt Angle is the biggest toe licking geek alive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How the fuck do you create a 3 hour wrestling show thats so irrelevant and pointless?


Simple. By having a 70+ year old out of touch man have final say on everything that goes on TV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You do realise that the crowds in attendance aren't the only fans there is, right? Not every fan can attend shows and show their support. I know a bunch of people who like Roman who can't attend shows.


Lol pretty bad when not a single fan of his attends the arenas they go to, every week just giant arenas filled with people who hate him. 

I'm sure there are some fans who like him, probably two or 3 where you live and 1 or 2 in Florida. But all i'm going from is the hundreds and thousands of fans who actually attend the shows and they all seem to hate him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd rather have KO holding the briefcase over Braun, imo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rofl OF COURSE gotta get in that emasculation


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle is powerless & useless. What was the point of Angle & Rousey beating HHH & Steph at Mania if Steph is just going to come back and overrule Angle and almost every opportunity?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Is it all time cringy because it's cringy or because you know backstage stuff.




The latter lol. Still everytime I think of it 
I go -> [emoji37]


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'm watching a show dying.


I hope when WWE moves to Fox some things change. The show is just awful right now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see "Full timer" and "Female Superstar of the year" Ronda Rousey is active on social media.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Historic! :kurtcry3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stupid stipulation. All KO has to do is have someone attack him to get Braun disqualified for outside interference.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They're literally relying on Ronda to carry this fucking PPV


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh good Steph's gone, I hope she stays away for months now :lol


She will be back as the special guest commentator for the entire Women's PPV


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Dana getting over that line where thicc becomes fatt
> 
> To me anyway :draper2


Would still smash with the power of Mjolnir. wens3

Although I definitely miss her much leaner physique.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

That's awesome. Kevin Owens 2x Universal Champion


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I mean no disrespect but how is Dana Brooke still holding down a roster spot ?


She's probably a (mens) locker room leader and keeps morale and other things up..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Would still smash with the power of Mjolnir. wens3


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Angle is powerless & useless. What was the point of Angle & Rousey beating HHH & Steph at Mania if Steph is just going to come back and overrule Angle and almost every opportunity?


Because her character is a bitch :draper2


Himiko said:


> The latter lol. Still everytime I think of it
> I go -> [emoji37]


Yeah certain things do feel weird when you know the out of kayfabe.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I like Braun but GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They realize their audience is predominantly male, right?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Stupid stipulation. All KO has to do is have someone attack him to get Braum disqualified for outside interference.


Thank God for Constable Corbin. He should be Raw GM forget Kurt Angle.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW almost 2/3 over and literally nothing has happened 

Other than, of course, *HISTORY*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wouldn't even complain if Seth wasn't on tonight's awful show.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

T-Minus 5 minutes till Bobby Roode heel turn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Breeze and Mojo get released already? what purpose do they serve? Waste of fucking space, when i think of some of the great wrestlers on the indies who can't get a call from WWE and Mojo and fucking Tyler Breeze have a spot on the show every week, it amazes me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WE WANT AMBROSE

:lol HISTORIC RAW!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Give the people who they want :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We Want Ambrose chants. @Ambrose Girl ;


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Interview during a match, that makes you think what WWE thinks about the guys in the ring


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

43 minutes now.

I've seen Jinder, Women's PPV announcement recap, Natalya & Mickie, Titus Worldwide and now Mojo v Breeze.

That's probably the biggest waste of 45mins...ever.

:ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roode is so lame


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mad Awkward


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing how Rawley and Breeze are in rest hold town at the same time Bobby Roode is doing an interview! :hmm:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, after that match Rawley is now FOTC.. Book it boys.. Attitude Era is back!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

FUCK REST HOLDS IN JOBBER MATCHES


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We Want Ambrose chants made me smile


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is that Mojo's thing now he goes "Uh huh! uh huh! uh huh!" throughout the match after every move?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Inclimeng weather knocked the dish out for about a half hour, guess I didn't miss much.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler talking makes X-Pac heat x1,000,000,000 erupt in my brain


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

So this that just told me. Roode Mojo feud coming. Which is setting up a Mojo push. Which I'm all for.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just give me Sarah ffs. And Ronda.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Ambrose chant was the most exciting thing about that match :lol

And I was hoping Dolph & Drew had split up. No such luck yet.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

FINALLY. It took almost an hour but something half decent. Two hours for those who started watching at 8pm. 

Drew v Balor up next.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So how many reboots is this of Roman's character? We just went through months of his incessant whining about being "the uncrowned champion" and now he is the swearing bad ass who doesn't give a damn. Vince Booking 101, Keep throwing stuff at the wall and something is bound to stick.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So how many reboots is this of Roman's character? We just went through months of his incessant whining about being "the uncrowned champion" and now he is the swearing bad ass who doesn't give a damn. Vince Booking 101, Keep throwing stuff at the wall and something is bound to stick.




Remember his gimmick of having blue eyes and making jokes and smiling


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So glad WWE took the IC title off of Seth and put it on Dolph just for him to do nothing with it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are Balor and McIntyre wrestling again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm with Drew with this one. Finn's shit eating grin is highly irritating.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

C-R-I-C-K-E-T-S, yes!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They clash in a hamburger eat-off. The first superstar to eat 20 whoppers gets a match with Bobby Lashley, the current whopper champion


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


Huzzah for ginormous titties, blah for overdone lip fillers. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So how many reboots is this of Roman's character? We just went through months of his incessant whining about being "the uncrowned champion" and now he is the swearing bad ass who doesn't give a damn. Vince Booking 101, Keep throwing stuff at the wall and something is bound to stick.


Let's put it this way.. He's had more reboots than Big Show, and Bully Ray Dudley in TNA combined at this point..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> So how many reboots is this of Roman's character? We just went through months of his incessant whining about being "the uncrowned champion" and now he is the swearing bad ass who doesn't give a damn. Vince Booking 101, Keep throwing stuff at the wall and something is bound to stick.


I don't see the reboot.
Same look, same gimmick, same stupid vest, same music, same moves, same promos, same booking, same BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm actually a fan of Mojo, hopefully his stuff with Roode has some enjoyable moments, doubtful but who knows


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This whole show is just 

- Women’s PPV recap 
- ladies and gentlemen, Elias 

And that’s it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finn playing with his jacket is so damn annoying


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m late tonight for this shit show. So all women’s PPV was the announcement. When is it? I won’t watch it but am curious. Also, have I missed absolutely anything/Braun? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In case you haven't got the message, Elias is viewed as a comedy act.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I’m late tonight for this shit show. So all women’s PPV was the announcement. When is it? I won’t watch it but am curious. Also, have I missed absolutely anything/Braun?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely nothing remarkable has taken place.. At this point you could miss this show, turn on RAW next week and be completely up to speed.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Elias is the highlight of Raw tonight!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn, what happened to Balor's shoulder?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021572619437568000


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Slammiversary >>> RAW


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Dolph is dressed to wrestle, I'm gonna guess Rollins gets involved in this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Slammiversary >>> RAW


It's hilarious how even TNA has a better product now. Forget about ROH & NJPW tearing it up. Now, even TNA is better. :lmao That's what Vince gets for never giving the fans what they want.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Absolutely nothing remarkable has taken place.. At this point you could miss this show, turn on RAW next week and be completely up to speed.




Figured. So Braun destroys Roman and Lashley later to make it a triple threat and failed cash in at Summerslam? That would sound the way they’re booking shit these days. I hate this company. I almost wasn’t gonna turn it on when I got home from work but I tune in for Braun/Seth/Dean possibly doing something. None of this will happen but I always hope they do something right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is more alive for this than anything tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Slammiversary >>> RAW


I'm actually torrenting this now, I've heard nothing but incredible things about it.. I'll give iMPACT a second chance..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT SETH POP. HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THAT POP FOR ROLLINS!

:banderas


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I just want Jordan to come back already...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth in midcard hell.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Poor Finn Balor, from this










To this










What a comedown


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLD UP, PLAYAS!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tag Team Playa!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with pop of the night. Still over as hell.

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus can situations like this never just end with someone making the save and thats it? Does it ALWAYS have to end up as a fucking tag match?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag team match playa


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Tag Team Match Playa


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth woke the crowd up :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How groundbreaking. An "impromptu" tag match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Was that a botched commercial break? It had all the hallmarks of a commercial break incoming, the match didn't start, then magically the bell did indeed ring and the match starts..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's go Rollins chants.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd is loving that Seth is involved now so I'm happy this turned into a tag match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021576668782178309


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And now a commercial.

:cole


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I doubt Lana has ever been to a Dollar General :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

All these 4 guys wrestling each other :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If this is a preview of a Summerslam tag match...fpalm


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How is Rollins not facing Lesnar at SS for the UV Title...

:cry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m late tonight for this shit show. So all women’s PPV was the announcement. When is it? I won’t watch it but am curious. Also, have I missed absolutely anything/Braun?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


- It's near the end of October and is named Evolution, because the future is female :troll

- He's got a fugly-ass Monster in the Bank shirt, but continued his feud with KO (who did a solid job tonight in becoming a straight-up tragic villain) and then decked Jinder


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Most over wrestler doesn't have a storyline and has been directionless since losing a midcard title. What a time to be alive.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> If this is a preview of a Summerslam tag match...fpalm


Fatal 4 Way


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Took over 3 hours to get the crowd excited. What a show! :trips8


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Riveting shit.
Hottest feud on the show stuck in meaningless clusterfucks fulfilling Dolph's "masterplan".


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Seth can remain over and loved despite WWE not utilising him properly, that's a rare gift.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Solf said:


> Most over wrestler doesn't have a storyline and has been directionless since losing a midcard title. What a time to be alive.


Its insane, it really is I was praying this feud would end after the "iron man" match. Seth is my favorite wrestler it sucks to see him in the midcard and not facing Lesnar.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

does seth have to do a suicide dive in every single fucking match


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I just knew there is a Tag Team Match Finn/Seth vs Drew/Dolph


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

How did Drew McIntyre bust originally ? 

This guy is the prototype of what a WWE Superstar should be and look like. He has the size the body the looks, in ring skills and can talk and cut a promo.

He will be Universal Champion by Wrestlemania.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> does seth have to do a suicide dive in every single fucking match


Does Ambrose have to do the bouncey rope lariat attempt every match? Nope, but it's done anyway, and I highly suspect neither wrestler enjoy spamming it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Coach is soooo cringe


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> How did Drew McIntyre bust originally ?
> 
> This guy is the prototype of what a WWE Superstar should be and look like. He has the size the body the looks, in ring skills and can talk and cut a promo.
> 
> He will be Universal Champion by Wrestlemania.


Join Date: Jul 2018 and talking some utter nonsense.. Yeah... No. This is bait


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth actually got a win?!

Didn't think that was allowed anymore. Holy fuck.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Thread is dying a death along with the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Memo to Coach, this is not consolation for Seth not being champion.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was the real main event


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> - It's near the end of October and is named Evolution, because the future is female :troll
> 
> 
> 
> - He's got a fugly-ass Monster in the Bank shirt, but continued his feud with KO (who did a solid job tonight in becoming a straight-up tragic villain) and then decked Jinder




I saw the ugly shirt last week. How’d the KO segment work? They either need to partner them or end this shit already. Or KO needs to be one of those few who beats Braun and I’m a Braun mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans were into that from start to finish.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So many Charly segments tonight :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HOW IS ROLLINS NOT THE MAIN GUY?!?!?!?!

AMAZING IN THE RING, GOOD ON THE MIC, HAS THE LOOK, OVER AF. WHAT MORE DOES HE NEED!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly wens3


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Join Date: Jul 2018 and talking some utter nonsense.. Yeah... No. This is bait


Ugh no. Open your eyes it's right in front of you. He should be in Roman's spot.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Charly is so damn sexy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob's here.

That's Bob.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Smiling Bob.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck these recaps.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so tired of WWE spreading this lie that Lashley main-evented Mania. Their revisionist history bullshit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Uggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was Dolph Ziggler's first pinfall loss in 5 months :wow

That was a pretty decent match though :rollins


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Phenom. said:


> HOW IS ROLLINS NOT THE MAIN GUY?!?!?!?!
> 
> AMAZING IN THE RING, GOOD ON THE MIC, HAS THE LOOK, OVER AF. WHAT MORE DOES HE NEED!


Roman has softer lips.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE must think we’re retarded gold fish with these constant reminders of an announcement that happened 2 hours ago


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was the best thing on the show far IMO. Fun match and nice to see Seth & Finn get the win.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i HATE this sappy mcmahon shit. fuck them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Womens ppv? Hadn't heard about this. :trolldog


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS RECAP


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Stop recapping this please. It's so cringeworthy. It's not sincere.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve never used the mute button this much in my life. They’ve replayed this segment in its fucking entirety now! :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The more they recap this: give them acting lessons. They can't act.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Social Media has been a buzz"

Proceeds to show tweets from WWE employees... Ummm, WWE.. That's not a "buzz"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Carmella, who has been a big part of this" :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the 3rd women's match on the show tonight....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> "Social Media has been a buzz"
> 
> Proceeds to show tweets from WWE employees... Ummm, WWE.. That's not a "buzz"


stupid cringey fake af tweets

only natty's didn't make my eyes roll out of their sockets


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lemme guess. Ember moon vs Riott Squad again. HISTORIC! [emoji849]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ember entertains me. She better squash Liv. If not then fuck I truly don’t care about women’s wrestling one bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So if it's 50 women how long will the matches be? 2 minutes? It must be short to get them all in. Unless they are going to have a battle royal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ember Moon with an eye catching entrance and zero character development.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol it just looks funny seeing Dana Brook on stage with all the other women in that recap as if shes not total trash that can't wrestle, shes the epitome of what the divas was.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope these women know that WWE PPV is dead, and putting on a live Network Special doesn't mean jack shit.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Nobody has gotten a clear answer. What the hell is Ember Moon Gimmick suppose to be ?

I'm think Werewolf ? Or Werewolf/Vampire Hybrid ?

What is it ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I saw the ugly shirt last week. How’d the KO segment work? They either need to partner them or end this shit already. Or KO needs to be one of those few who beats Braun and I’m a Braun mark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crowd ate up what Braun dished out, to no one's surprise. :braun However, Owens' promo was definitely nice. Even though he antagonized Braun during it, he nevertheless came off as a tragic villain because of what his kids have to endure by watching him hobble around because of what Strowman did to him.

Overall, it was a pretty good segment, even in spite of Jinder getting shoehorned into it near its conclusion.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i really dislike that i really dislike wwe.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it just looks funny seeing Dana Brook on stage with all the other women in that recap as if shes not total trash that can't wrestle, shes the epitome of what the divas was.


Alicia Fox as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021581682271563776


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Historic! :Bayley


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

alicia fox has put on her share of good matches, she's not on the same level as dana.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Nobody has gotten a clear answer. What the hell is Ember Moon Gimmick suppose to be ?
> 
> I'm think Werewolf ? Or Werewolf/Vampire Hybrid ?
> 
> What is it ?


Stereotyping black people again.. She's black, so obviously dress her up like some African tribe dancer at a luxury resort for rich white folks.. Only thing they're missing is a bond fire and a NatGeo film crew following her..

tl;dr: WWE is racist as usual..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I still can't believe how hard I was swerved.

When they changed the October PPV name to Supershow...I was hoping that was a place holder name for a Halloween Havoc like PPV.

Nope.

Women's Only PPV. Every year. Every October.

Absolute madness. Will 100% be the least watched PPV of the year but every year it will be historic, revolutionary, the best thing since slice bread just to virtue signal and pander. Fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> alicia fox has put on her share of good matches, she's not on the same level as dana.


"Good"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That face...woof.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Rolling couldn't sell flies on shit.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Jul 23, 2018)

Ember Moon is horrible in every way.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The crowd ate up what Braun dished out, to no one's surprise. :braun However, Owens' promo was definitely nice. Even though he antagonized Braun during it, he nevertheless came off as a tragic villain because of what his kids have to endure by watching him hobble around because of what Strowman did to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, it was a pretty good segment, even in spite of Jinder getting shoehorned into it near its conclusion.




Was it that dumb Woooosahhh Jinder nonsense character change? I’m actually curious where they go with this. Could Owens screw Braun over during a cash in? I think the writing on the wall says Brock retains because UFC WOO. Pissed I missed it but I do want to see the fuckery that happens for Bobs match. If Brock shows and dominates I wouldn’t even mind. I think we get triple threat no matter what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

liv morgan gets way too much ring time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, there's something about Liv that just bugs the shit out of me. And not in a good heel way either.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or they have twitched the Riott Squad music a little bit?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Stereotyping black people again.. She's black, so obviously dress her up like some African tribe dancer at a luxury resort for rich white folks.. Only thing they're missing is a bond fire and a NatGeo film crew following her..
> 
> tl;dr: WWE is racist as usual..


I think it's clearly gotta be some Supernatural gimmick.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Where's Logan? The Squad is now just Bubblegum girl.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I watch Raw every week and think about how much i miss the big summer storylines, there are NONE on Raw right now that feel big or even important for that matter. Braun and Seth are great but even they dont have anything going on, not to mention three womens matches and no Rousey. Ugh


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What the fuck is this?
Fuck this.
FUCK YOU.
No Sarah? Fuck this fucking company. Go out of fucking business.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Let's be real, the real historic announcement was Brock's return next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to give Liv some candy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Match would've been better if they just let Ember do the squash. People don't always need to get their shit in


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> God, there's something about Liv that just bugs the shit out of me. And not in a good heel way either.


She's the epitome of every annoying white millennial chick that needs to let everyone know how wacky and edgy they are.. SHE HAS A BLUE TONGUE AND STICKS IT OUT DAMMIT!! Edgy 2 th3 eXtreMe!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Liv, please stop screaming!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Match would've been better if they just let Ember do the squash. People don't always need to get their shit in


especially when you're as awful as liv morgan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Haven't heard a crowd this dead in a while, you can ever hear an echo lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Skandor Akbar mention on RAW. I can finally cross that off my bucket list.:trips8


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is this even a match?

Crowd is dead as hell.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

The crowd sure is popping for this Liv Morgan / Ember Moon match. Can't wait for October.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

You can literally hear Liv Morgan's screeching echo throughout the silent arena.

Dreadful. But hey, lets make a Women's Only PPV. :trolldog


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Seth in midcard hell.


Seth Rollins: *Loses IC title*

Chunk of wrestlingforum.com: "Seth is moving up to the main event!"

WWE:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay the mandatory Liv Morgan vs Ember Moon match! 

This is the 3rd fucking match this month









And Sarah Logan had a match with her one week, so all fucking month long every week its just been Ember vs Riot Squad every fucking week, this being the 3rd match with Liv.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a terrible match that was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> especially when you're as awful as liv morgan


Lol I don't have a problem with her. But the story would've made sense with "no numbers game = Ember runs through Riott Squadd"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone should yodel now because it would echo amazingly well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how much of a good mood Seth's in haha :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Go fuck yourself WWE. I hope you go out of business. You put that useless he wife of HHH overuling everything else


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All Women’s ppv?! No fuckin way :shocked:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Stereotyping black people again.. She's black, so obviously dress her up like some African tribe dancer at a luxury resort for rich white folks.. Only thing they're missing is a bond fire and a NatGeo film crew following her..
> 
> tl;dr: WWE is racist as usual..


.......What. 


This gotta be the biggest reach I have EVER seen.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins v Ziggler at SS? Decent but I want more for Seth.

Rollins v Drew would've been better IMO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Was it that dumb Woooosahhh Jinder nonsense character change? I’m actually curious where they go with this. Could Owens screw Braun over during a cash in? I think the writing on the wall says Brock retains because UFC WOO. Pissed I missed it but I do want to see the fuckery that happens for Bobs match. If Brock shows and dominates I wouldn’t even mind. I think we get triple threat no matter what.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. They have so much faith in Jinder that they're giving him the very same failed gimmick that he got immediately after his return to the company. :lol

Owens screwing Braun seems plausible and it wouldn't even bother me too much either, since Braun *will* be Universal Champion at some point in the future, come hell or high water.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually really want to see that new Mission Impossible movie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth getting almost as many rematches as Roman. :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Abisial said:


> .......What.
> 
> 
> This gotta be the biggest reach I have EVER seen.


That is how the minds of modern day liberals work my friend.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That match could have solely existed of the finisher... Because that was the only redeeming thing about it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Someone should yodel now because it would echo amazingly well.


Sorry, creative has nothing for Cesaro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> Go fuck yourself WWE. I hope you go out of business. You put that useless he wife of HHH overuling everything else


What happened lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another Seth vs Dolph match? At least it'll probably be better than the Iron Man match lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People getting mad when Seth shouldn't have lost the title in the first place since Dolph hasn't done shit with the title since he's won it and Seth is actually, you know, OVER.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Another Seth vs Dolph match? At least it'll probably be better than the Iron Man match lol.


Hopefully it ends with Ambrose returning as a heel attacking Seth, otherwise i don't see why we're having this match again.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope Da Big Dawg can get his win back! He is my most favoritest Wrestler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince still has a hard on for his Shield boys.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Logan should go Solo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Vince still has a hard on for his Shield boys.


He should for Seth considering he's the most over on the show on a weekly basis and has been booked like trash 3 out of the 4 years he's been a singles wrestler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There's really a promo package for this?

Hand on heart I forgot this match was this week :lmao

Just remembered when someone mentioned it in chat box.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Total Bellas has not been setting records all season long.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I don’t know if it’s the state of this shit show but Bob comes off as legit and his segments are exciting.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Vince still has a hard on for his Shield boys.


Not for Dean, who's been the shittiest booked Shield member. It took him almost a year to even win a PPV match after The Shield broke up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wanna believe so bad Lashley is gonna win this and face Brock at SS, but part of me knows they wont let Lashley headline SS while Roman sits on the sidelines. So its either gonna be Reigns vs Lesnar number 900009090090988 or a triple threat match with Lashley, Reigns and Lesnar, either way Reigns is gonna be in that match some how which fucking sucks.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> People getting mad when Seth shouldn't have lost the title in the first place since Dolph hasn't done shit with the title since he's won it and Seth is actually, you know, OVER.


What are people mad at?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Some fuckery tonight?

No way they do Brock v Reigns at SS. Right?...right!?

But Roman losing again doesn't sound likely.

Guess we'll see.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corey's reaction :lmao


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

See each and "EVERYONE" Of you ALL next week. FOR MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> He should for Seth considering he's the most over on the show on a weekly basis and has been booked like trash 3 out of the 4 years he's been a singles wrestler.


All three have been Grand Slam champions in fewer than 6 years. Many other wrestlers would kill for that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

mattheel said:


> What are people mad at?


Seth getting an IC Title shot again. Pretty ridiculous with the glass-ceiling over his head not enabling to get into the UT scene. He's also a one time IC Title winner holding it for a grand title of 2 months. While there's other people on the roster who have won it numerous times.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw is Recap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias finally gets to fucking perform. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone take Jojo's fucking mic so she can't say "Ladies and gentlemen, Elias" anymore please, its more annoying than Cole saying "Its...BOSS TIME!".


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

This will end in fuckery then be a triple threat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Total Bellas has not been setting records all season long.


Yes, it has, it had a record lows for the first 2-3 episodes this season :grin2:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The OAR and cheesy women supportive segments have killed this raw. I'll definitely watch the women's PPV and good for them, but gaaaawwwd.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> No way they do Brock v Lesnar at SS. Right?


It would probably be more entertaining than Lesnar v Reigns at this point...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark: put the IC Title on this man already.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't understand why this main event is happening. Roman and Lashley both said they were top dogs and should face Brock, but Lashley won their match. 

So it should automatically be Lashley vs. Reigns, unless they go for a tie breaker later on.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Someone needs to beat him with that guitar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> All three have been Grand Slam champions in fewer than 6 years. Many other wrestlers would kill for that


Pretty sure Seth has more losses than he has wins on the main roster. Held the world title in 6 years on the main roster for a grand total of 7 months. IC Title for 2 months. US Title for one month. I mean, you could have a worse resume for sure. But he's FAR from booked dominant. He just lost multiple times to the likes of Dolph Ziggler and Drew on free TV consecutively.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I do genuinely wonder what Elias' album sounds like but I won't pay money for it :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

If it wasn't so late in the show I'd say Dean would be coming out...


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone take Jojo's fucking mic so she can't say "Ladies and gentlemen, Elias" anymore please, its more annoying than Cole saying "Its...BOSS TIME!".


Here comes!.... THE BIG DOG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m glad I don’t even know who AOR are


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Seth getting an IC Title shot again. Pretty ridiculous with the glass-ceiling over his head not enabling to get into the UT scene. He's also a one time IC Title winner holding it for a grand title of 2 months. While there's other people on the roster who have won it numerous times.


Im not sure why people would be upset seeing as how Dolph hasnt won one clean yet...

Agree with everything else. Disheartening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE killing Elias off.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How long is lashley-reject going to be?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I think we just reached peak Elias.. They tried a not funny song and it bombed, and... Back to insulting the crowd.. They can only go so long with this...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

mattheel said:


> It would probably be more entertaining than Lesnar v Reigns at this point...


:lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They dragged out this crap a dozen times for an overrun.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there any city Elias actually likes lol.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Seth getting an IC Title shot again. Pretty ridiculous with the glass-ceiling over his head not enabling to get into the UT scene. He's also a one time IC Title winner holding it for a grand title of 2 months. While there's other people on the roster who have won it numerous times.


Cena wanted Rollins to be champ months ago, and suggested it to creative. They really messed up Rollin's heel run as champ, but he was still having great matches. He's very hot right now as a face. Crowd would love him to be champ.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman Reigns main eventing is a gift to the fans who wanna go to bed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty sure Seth has more losses than he has wins on the main roster. Held the world title in 6 years on the main roster for a grand total of 7 months. IC Title for 2 months. US Title for one month. I mean, you could have a worse resume for sure. But he's FAR from booked dominant. He just lost multiple times to the likes of Dolph Ziggler and Drew on free TV consecutively.


He's also beat Reigns, Brock, Ambrose, Orton, Cena, HHH, Finn, Miz, and Sting

Perfect booking no, but he's clearly presented as a top guy who can give anybody a run for their money.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LET'S GO BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Yes, it has, it had a record lows for the first 2-3 episodes this season :grin2:


i don't get it, with all the media coverage her engagement with Cena got, people watching even less? This is the best season yet (though slightly a bummer feeling).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's go.... nobody. I don't want Roman to win this cos I'm sick of him facing Brock. And I dislike Bob so I don't really want him to win either. Meh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol someone uploaded Elias's album to youtube, i didn't actually think he legit made an album not sure what they're they're going for with him was this made as a joke?


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Jul 23, 2018)

WWE just telegraphed Elias getting involved and costing Lashley the match.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Remember when Raw had a top champion on its show.........
I like Lesnar with the belt...but honestly wtf is this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> He's also beat Reigns, Brock, Ambrose, Orton, Cena, HHH, Finn, Miz, and Sting
> 
> Perfect booking no, but he's clearly presented as a top guy who can give anybody a run for their money.


He also lost to J & J security.

He never beat Brock. Lost in a triple threat to him and Cena at RR, and I would hope you're not counting the match where Taker interfered 9 minutes in..

Like, I said there are worst resumes on the roster for sure. But he's nowhere near booked as dominant. Not even close.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> He never beat Brock. Lost in a triple threat to him and Cena at RR, and I would hope you're not counting the match where Taker interfered 9 minutes in..
> 
> Like, I said there are worst resumes on the roster for sure. But he's nowhere near booked as dominant. Not even close.


I mean he won the title from somebody


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

oh yay... lesnar returns next week, can't wait to see him stand there, and stare into the camera.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Let's see how we end up with the inevitable triple threat.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Let Elias smash both with a guitar. Next week Kurt announces a fatal four way for the UV Title. Lesnar, Roman, Lashley, Elias.
Elias there to eat the pin.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there any city Elias actually likes lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> oh yay... lesnar returns next week, can't wait to see him stand there, and stare into the camera.


Brawl I'd predict


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's see how this goes...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob is here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean he won the title from somebody


Oh, WM 31. Yeah, although, he hit the curbstomp on and pinned Reigns, not Brock. But whatevs. If you think he's booked dominant, have at it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That overness. :trips8


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hulk Hogan said:


> WWE just telegraphed Elias getting involved and costing Lashley the match.


Tbf half the roster interrupted him tonight, he never attacked any of them, no reason why he should Lashley specifically.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol someone uploaded Elias's album to youtube, i didn't actually think he legit made an album not sure what they're they're going for with him was this made as a joke?


He should've sang the second song you posted.

"I'm waiting on a town that's not such a disgrace"
"But I see so many stupid people, I wanna punch them in the face"

Far better.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So, Reigns is winning this, right?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a feeling something going to go down

His name is Elias


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

We want Ambrose chants all night?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We Want Ambrose chants again!!! Cincy knows what's up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob lost his headband!

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP BAH GAWWW :bahgawd


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I actually really want to see that new Mission Impossible movie.


On some real talk, I'm glad that Cavill's finally starring in a movie that not only looks like a properly done blockbuster, but one that has even managed to achieve acclaim from both critics and regular folks.

The CGI mustache silliness was totally worth it. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob certainly has one hell of a build.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

There have been three commercial breaks in the last 10 minutes. How is that even possible?!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, that spot was the first thing all night i enjoyed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, WM 31. Yeah, although, he hit the curbstomp on and pinned Reigns, not Brock. But whatevs. If you think he's booked dominant, have at it.


If you mean dominant in terms of always wins never looks weak, he's not dominant. But definitely has been dominant in getting TV time and being placed in highlighted feuds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The commercials are a nice respite from the drudgery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> If you mean dominant in terms of always wins never looks weak, he's not dominant. But definitely has been dominant in getting TV time and being placed in highlighted feuds.


Agree with your first sentence. His being highlighted in big feuds is up and down. Remember when he first came back in 2016 and all the way up until summer 2017, he floated around doing nothing. Past year has been much better, though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> There have been three commercial breaks in the last 10 minutes. How is that even possible?!


It's like the save commercials for the main event lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW definitely misses Dean.

Rollins & Dean...the only ones that can give life to the WWE crowd. Reigns too...but heavily mixed.

Rollins is the unanimous most over guy right now. I bet Dean can get close to similar reactions when he returns.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The commercials are a nice respite from the drudgery.


Drudgery?!

BOB LOST HIS HEADBAND!

This level of sports entertainment is OFF THE CHARTS!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

There is more action in one MI spot than on three hours of RAW.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean he won the title from somebody


I agree with points both of you are making. But here's what I think is pretty undeniable...Seth has been wildly successful in the ring and super over with the crowd over the past 6 months or so. I would say he has been better than anyone else in the company in the ring over that period and he has been just as over as anyone else in the company in that time period.

That should translate to more than just midcard feuds. 

Simply pointing out that hes been prominantly featured as a character since 2014 does not negate that point. His momentum over the past 6 or more months _should_ translate to something more than what he is getting right now. Especially considering the guys getting the top spots have not been close to as successful from an in-ring or crowd reaction standpoint.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Agree with your first sentence. His being highlighted in big feuds is up and down. Remember when he first came back in 2016 and all the way up until summer 2017, he floated around doing nothing. Past year has been much better, though.


Lol I totally forgot about that weird period where he was waiting to feud with HHH. Hell even his feud with KO for the Universal title was kind of filler for his character. They do silly shit at times


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is pretty quiet.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Agree with your first sentence. His being highlighted in big feuds is up and down. Remember when he first came back in 2016 and all the way up until summer 2017, he floated around doing nothing. Past year has been much better, though.


I agree and disagree. the booking was shit but he was in the Universal title picture from July 2016-November 2016 and also had the feud with Triple H.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

WOW LOOK AT THE STORY TELLING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> I agree and disagree. the booking was shit but he was in the Universal title picture from July 2016-November 2016 and also had the feud with Triple H.


Which everyone on here shit on because Triple H then disappeared for 8 months or whatever it was, thus leaving Seth in limbo in that time period.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This what happened at Summersla errr I mean Extreme Rules :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd is pretty quiet.


Crowd is exhausted from all this action. :reigns2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I agree with points both of you are making. But here's what I think is pretty undeniable...Seth has been wildly successful in the ring and super over with the crowd over the past 6 months or so. I would say he has been better than anyone else in the company in the ring over that period and he has been just as over as anyone else in the company in that time period.
> 
> That should translate to more than just midcard feuds.
> 
> Simply pointing out that hes been prominantly featured as a character since 2014 does not negate that point. His momentum over the past 6 or more months _should_ translate to something more than what he is getting right now. Especially considering the guys getting the top spots have been even close to as successful from an in-ring or crowd reaction standpoint.


I'm not saying he's been presented as perfect, just it's clear that he's important despite not always getting the quality of booking he needs. With how inconsistent they are with storylines just getting portrayed as important is a big deal. 

I do agree Rollins overness deserves a world title. But I'm rooting for him for next year's Rumble, get the belt on Strowman let Seth conquer him


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Bah gawd its the MASTER LOCK


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Which everyone on here shit on because Triple H then disappeared for 8 months or whatever it was, thus leaving Seth in limbo in that time period.


Remember the random feud with Jericho ?? lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not 1, but 2 SummerSlam Extreme Rules botches from Cole in the span of just 10 minutes.

Jesus Christ, MAGGLE. :mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

FULL NELSON :mark: 

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Lashley for busting out the anaconda vice. :clap Totally down for him making that his finisher from here on out.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Masterlock!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can’t imagine how much of Lashley’s sweat Roman has swallowed in this match :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay. Lets wrap this up.

:maisie3


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do we really need to see Reigns vs Lesnar for the 3rd time? Ridiculous


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What the hell was that by Roman? Did he try to jump over him?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If Roman ever goes heel I hope he adopts a Narcissist Lex Luger-esque gimmick of having metal plates in his vest.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

_Taste_ Brooklyn? :bearer


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jumping palm :CENA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Do we really need to see Reigns vs Lesnar for the 3rd time? Ridiculous


Yes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ah well the time for superman spam and STANDING TALL has been reached


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Paused Slammiversary, made myself a new signature GIF to watch the end of this shit show..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman landed right on his head.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn what a spear

Reigns almost missed his cue :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course a Roman kicks out,


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Come on Elias


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Romun can barely lift his shoulders 3 inches off the mat to kick out

So of course he gunna win


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, I actually didn't want this :/


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THEY DID IT

:ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah don't give us a fresh new exciting match for the main event of Summerslam, give us one we've already seen 80 times! Fucking idiots, Lashley vs Lesnar is a really interesting match that would've peaked way more interest than than the 85th Reigns vs Lesnar match. Look at Lashley, he's built like a beast, same as Lesnar, who wouldn't wanna see the result of that match up?

All i know is i'm not wasting my time watching Reigns vs Lesnar for the 100th time, soon as that match comes up at Summerslam i'm turning the shit off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Lesnar 14141343141341431.

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh F you WWE!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuck right off ....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is fucking pathetic.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

The fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. WWE doesn't even try to be unpredictable.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This company is honestly an absolute fucking embarrassment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman/Lesnar UH-FUCKING-GAN :eyeroll


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I am gonna skip Summerslam main event


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Woo!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Reigns is going to Summerslam :cole


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Garbage so predictable


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman's no selling.

Fuck off.ff

Fuck that POS.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Can Roman please beat Brock so we can move on from 2015.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Still want Lashley vs Lesnar, but I want Reigns with that title too. Let's do it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao

10 seconds after he could barely raise his shoulder 3 inches off the mat to kick out, Romun leaps 4 feet into the air and SUPERMAN PUNCH SPEAR 1-2-3 

:lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:maury


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shitty match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

How are they gonna set up the Triple Threat now?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Another road to shove Reigns down your throat. This is just ridiculous now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so fucking tired of Brock vs Roman. I don't want to see it anymore!! Especially if they don't even give Roman the title and Brock beats him again, which I wouldn't put it past them to do fpalm


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:heston

It's good to be the golden child.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

LOL.....vince sucks


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Does Roman Reigns accept on behalf of WWE for the “Dumbest Fucking Wrestling Company” award?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm not saying he's been presented as perfect, just it's clear that he's important despite not always getting the quality of booking he needs. With how inconsistent they are with storylines just getting portrayed as important is a big deal.
> 
> I do agree Rollins overness deserves a world title. But I'm rooting for him for next year's Rumble, get the belt on Strowman let Seth conquer him


Then we agree.

He has certainly been consistently used and presented as a important player in the company since the Shield split. 

Its just disheartening because the type of run he has been on is not super typical right now. It should probably translate to more and its just disappointing as a fan to see that, sometimes, the work these guys actually put in does not translate into booking. Its even more disheartening in the context of Vince's "brass ring" speech from a few years ago.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What a garbage ending :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Roman and Lesnar


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh JFC they are even making Lashley shake hands and play the role of the little bitch.. Fuck this company


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cannot wait to see Braun to cash in on this overpushed pos.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Shitty match.



Seriously?


I thought it was fucking excellent.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So why does a spear from a weaker person that actually looks worse than a spear from a bigger stronger person that looks more impressive get the job done when the better one doesn't lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

LOL

Fuck this company.

See you at Survivor Series.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate this ending


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The handshake.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

Crowd silent as fuck.

:lmao


----------



## KairiShirai (Jul 19, 2018)

This is probably leading to a rubber match down the line. Maybe Roman will feud with Lashley if he wins the title at SS.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Another road to shove Reigns down your throat. This is just ridiculous now.


Hope the fans shit on the match


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How?

Who?

This decision....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince's obsession with fucking Roman Reigns dude. Unbelievable.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

said it before i'll say it again the sooner vince is gone the better


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Really wanted a Triple Threat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021594223043170305


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Oh JFC they are even making Lashley shake hands and play the role of the little bitch.. Fuck this company


Eat it up or close your mouth breh


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Watch Slammiversary if you can.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

And now they shake hands :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why should Lashley be shaking his hand? Lashley should be PISSED, he beat Reigns at ER and that should have put him as the number 1 contender, but cause he lost their 2nd match Reigns goes to SS, fucking bullshit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To think that swill is going to main event Summerslam. YAWN.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

First Raw I watched in four months. Saw part of extreme rules, was looking forward to Lashley vs Lesnar. Instantly regret wasting my time, fuck this company.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh goody


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh. I wasnt watcing. Did Roman win or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I thought it was fucking excellent.


Absolutely. Crowd did it no favors, too.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

They did it .... those fucking cocksuckers did it ...Again !!!! :jpalm:washed2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

If Bob had kept his headband he woulda won :draper2

Yay now 3 and a half weeks of BIG DOG / LEZNIRR build-up


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Roman to squash Lesnar "Goldberg-Style"?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is the final straw for me. I'm done with RAW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why should Lashley be shaking his hand? Lashley should be PISSED, he beat Reigns at ER and that should have put him as the number 1 contender, but cause he lost their 2nd match Reigns goes to SS, fucking bullshit.


Should've won the number 1 contender match and not the vanilla no stakes match :draper2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

To bad Lashley didn't beat down Roman after the hand shake.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> This is the final straw for me. I'm done with RAW.


see you next week


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They better not have brock retain here


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm disappointed, I really wanted to see Lashley / Lesnar. 


I loved the match though. Intense. Hard-hitting. Both of these guys have amazing chemistry.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

TNA lashley wouldve speared him after the match

Its a terrible show when fans can book a show better than professionals


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Braun is unsuccessful in his cash in attempt because it would be hilarious.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

First Raw I saw in months for the Steph announcement. What a waste of time...

Except for our boy, Roman. He beat Lashley with the ultimate spear, finally earning his respect and showing all of us that he is really the uncrowned champion, now he is going to Summerslam to finally beats the BEAST Brock Lesnar and have his happy ending as Universal Champion until he retires. :cole


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry fellas hate to be this guy but Vince has to die before WWE gets better....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I thought it was fucking excellent.


Same, both Reigns/Lashley matches were on point. Good physicality and this one also incorporated some continuity from their previous match. Would be nice to see them have a no DQ match at some point so they can go all out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Woo!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

da big dawwwwg....


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Why should Lashley be shaking his hand? Lashley should be PISSED, he beat Reigns at ER and that should have put him as the number 1 contender, but cause he lost their 2nd match Reigns goes to SS, fucking bullshit.


this is the equivalent to a sports team winning a game in the regular season than losing to the same thing in the playoffs. 

first game doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Unfuckin-believable. They couldn't even do the triple threat. I have no words.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pronk255 said:


> see you next week


I'll tune back in when Ambrose and Jordan return. Smackdown only for me until then. Sick of this recycled trash.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So is Brock actually going to lose this time or are we going to let him keep the title and do nothing? I don't even want Reigns as champion but jfc WWE has been doing the same song and dance for 3 years at this point. Just END it already!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Groundhog Day has nothing on this shit program!

Imagine WCW doing Hogan vs Sting 3 times in 5 months, and Hogan going over every time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God at this point i wish they'd go ahead and just give the talentless fucker the title so Vince can blow his load and get it over with already, go ahead and give the Big Shit a 9 month title reign and just get it over with already, jesus fucking christ, they aint ever gonna give up on this guy are they?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I hope Braun is unsuccessful in his cash in attempt because it would be hilarious.


:braun cashes in after Bork and Romun go at it for 19 minutes

:braun ragdolls Romun for 10 minutes, doesn't even attempt a pin

Romun gets zero offense in on :braun

:braun hits 4 running powerslams in a row and finally pins Romun

KICKOUT AT 2 AND AGHLKDHGOAUIDHGOAUDHGOIADGHOADGHALDG, SUPERMAN PUNCH, SPEAR, 1-2-3 :cole


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock won’t lose clean on his way to UFC. Look for Dean to attack or Braun to cash in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The funny thing is a few of us called Roman getting his win back last week and we're still upset about it.:lol

WWE is acting like Brock/Roman is Austin/Rock and it's simply not. People are tired of it. People want to move on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I hope Braun is unsuccessful in his cash in attempt because it would be hilarious.


Actually I hope they have KO win the case now so they don’t have the Braun cash in to save them from this train wreck :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE better end this fuckery and give Roman the title or have Braun cash in, I'm sick of all this shit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like Reigns and I don't even want to see this.

But its happening, so if Reigns doesn't win the Title...I'm going to rip my hair out.

That or Braun cashing in. 

We need the Title back on Raw and for this Lesnar-Reigns wet dream to end...


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Watch Brock DESTROY Roman again. :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> i don't get it, with all the media coverage her engagement with Cena got, people watching even less? This is the best season yet (though slightly a bummer feeling).


People noticed the bullshit that was the fake cancelation of the engagement and tuned out, but then they went back to their usual ratings for the rest of the season I think. I don't watch the show, but the ratings reports appear on my Twitter timeline


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm disappointed, I really wanted to see Lashley / Lesnar.
> 
> 
> I loved the match though. *Intense. Hard-hitting. *Both of these guys have amazing chemistry.


yeah i was impressed. roman almost got hurt. 

nice ending and beginning to show, but the three hours was not for me, changed channel a lot. 

Still want them to do something with Mcintyre instead of him being a lackey, but maybe it's too soon? Neither B-team nor Deleters are interesting to me, and it's been that way for a while. A lot of filler, and the Braun segment was really weird with so man people involved, and just didn't really make sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Raw main event scene is a disaster. I hope Seth stays out of it until it is completely fixed and someone other than Brock or Reigns are Champion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Same, both Reigns/Lashley matches were on point. Good physicality and this one also incorporated some continuity from their previous match. Would be nice to see them have a no DQ match at some point so they can go all out.



Absolutely. I'm not sure what it is exactly, but their chemistry is off the charts.



Lashley has been impressing the hell out of me as of late. I was never a huge fan, but I'm rapidly becoming one. His facials, his intensity, his power and speed is all on point. I can't say enough about how far he's come since 2007.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did really like the match. Roman landing on his head was most disconcerting. I was hoping for a different outcome but Roman had to get his win back. He should have just won at ER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with MOTN and pop of the night again, so I'm happy with that. Other than that, I will watch the main event scene continue to burn from a distance.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

The fox deal got to their head. Its the only explanation for this lazy booking. Theres only one for this to be fixed and thats joining the creative team.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Apparently Ronda came out 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021595422542811137


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Actually I hope they have KO win the case now so they don’t have the Braun cash in to save them from this train wreck :ha


All KO has to do is have someone attack him so Braun loses via outside interference. That would be pretty damn funny.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good Lashley vs Lesnar match though. I really thought Lashley was going to get the win after that epic flip spear. Lashley is growing on me. I just wish he had more charisma.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bob didn't annoy me as much as he usually does tonight :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Absolutely. I'm not sure what it is exactly, but their chemistry is off the charts.
> 
> 
> 
> Lashley has been impressing the hell out of me as of late. I was never a huge fan, but I'm rapidly becoming one. His facials, his intensity, his power and speed is all on point. I can't say enough about how far he's come since 2007.


which is why they should mask his weakness, cutting promos, by having him NOT CUT PROMOS

lashley should do what he's been doing in the ring because he's been excellent there, and he should get like 3 lines a show. 'im gonna kick your ass, whatever, im gonna kick your ass.' he'd be over like rover


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The people constantly telling us good wrestling doesn't matter, now claim Reigns vs Bob is good because they had good matches.
FY


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman/Kevin Owens/Jinder Mahal/Samir Singh segment + attack

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntrye backstage promo

- Finn Balor/Seth Rollins vs Drew McIntyre/Dolph Ziggler

- Bobby Lashley vs Roman Reigns (except for the ending though)


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Seth with MOTN and pop of the night again, so I'm happy with that. Other than that, I will watch the main event scene continue to burn from a distance.


Man. I won’t.

At this point there’s nothing I can do but just not watch Roman segments or matches. I don’t want to waste any more energy complaining about his booking.

I’ll watch SS and probably enjoy most of it then I will turn it off when the ME comes around.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw was so fucking boring besides Owens delivering promo of the year. Amazing, amazing delivery from him

Everything else sucked. 

Raw Summerslam card is just a bunch of rematches 

This show is dead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks WWE. I only had one birthday wish and that was to see Bob win. You just had to go and ruin my birthday with this







shit.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> All KO has to do is have someone attack him so Braun loses via outside interference. That would be pretty damn funny.


Honestly after all the shit Braun put him through I'd love for Owens to get the last laugh and win the briefcase off him through something like that like karma is a bitch wens3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Imagine if we knew back at Wrestlemania 2015, that this Brock Roman shit would be dragged out for the next 3 years ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Honestly after all the shit Braun put him through I'd love for Owens to get the last laugh and win the briefcase off him through something like that like karma is a bitch wens3


KO would be stupid no to do so. That is the obvious reaction to the stipulation and there would be nothing Braun could do about it. Watch WWE issues a ruling saying he can't win that way because it is the most obvious way to take advantage of the stip and beat Braum.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Imagine if we knew back at Wrestlemania 2015, that this Brock Roman shit would be dragged out for the next 3 years ?


Imagine if the contrarians back then knew Rollins' title reign would beat the next 3 years of RAW by almost an entire ratings point.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Workhorses get taken behind the barn when they can't get the job done, Roman.


I sincerely hope Brock comes back next week and beats the living hell out of 99% of the roster one by one. And since that’s probably too much work for him on a Monday, I’ll settle for him obliterating Roman at Summerslam again.


----------



## Cringe (Apr 24, 2018)

Watch Vince have Brock retain again because he is a fucking crybaby when it comes to crowd reactions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta hand it to RAW. The show is amazingly consistent. Consistently shitty every week. :trolldog


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

i turned this off,look i dont blame talent,but vince really needs to retire and hand the company to shane .


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

fpalm

Pretty boring show. A couple of highlights, but same as usual every week. I just laughed when Reigns pinned Lashley, typical Vince. The match actually wasn't too bad, though. The Tag Match with Rollins was the best match of the night.

I'm pretty peeved we have to wait until Summerslam to see Seth get an opportunity at the title, I wanted him to do something else.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so summerslam is just a rehash of matches from the last ppv and the past few monday night raws, no wonder viewers are turning off

highlights of the night go to finn and his dolls house, yeah we get it hes a transgender who loves doll houses and the other goes to mickies arse in those tight shorts, whoever gave the ok to have the camera guy do closeups, thank you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Once again RAW has set a low bar for Smackdown to clear, and clear it they shall.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy for the women to get their own PPV. I just dont know if a 3 hour PPV show for them is a good idea though. If it's 2 hours, I can tolerate it. The rest of the RAW is a blur to me. I keep hoping for Sasha or Bayley to turn heel. But nope, this looks like it will just pair them together like it did for Sheamus and Cesaro. Lame. I laughed at Grin Balor's new locker room house. His match with McIntrye was decent too. I continue to wonder what kind of character Ember Moon is supposed to be. Lastly, who would have guessed that Roman Reigns will win the main event match? No wonder he jobbed to Lashley in their previous meeting. Reigns vs Lesnar again. Yawn.

Glad we reached 100 pages for a RAW thread though.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I watched three hours of RAW in fifteen minutes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is Ember constantly facing liv ? She's beating her more than once already, give her someone else to feud with.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I actually thought about watching last night, but decided not to because I knew what to expect. Glad I listened to reason instead of the devil on my shoulder.

Even when something happens, nothing happens.


----------



## C2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

Headliner said:


> I'm so tired of WWE spreading this lie that Lashley main-evented Mania. Their revisionist history bullshit.


They keep spewing this bullshit every week,yet don't have the balls to provide the details of the actual feud like who his opponent was or for whom/what he was fighting for.I wonder is it because they don't want to mention Trump (or Umaga) or is it because the massive crowd 
booed him out of the building Cena/Roman style.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Read the results, which was a good idea. I knew it was going to be a disappointing episode once again. Might check out Reigns/Lashley and Balor/Rollins/Ziggler/McIntyre though.



Jersey said:


> Why is Ember constantly facing liv ? She's beating her more than once already, give her someone else to feud with.


Yeah, they should gave Ember a win back against Sarah at least and banned Liv from ringside instead.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Yeah, they should gave Ember a win back against Sarah at least and banned Liv from ringside instead.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Main Event Scene has been SHIT for 2 years straight now.

The quality stuff we could have had over the past 2 years with Joe/Balor/Seth/Braun/Bray/Miz but NOOOO....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The Main Event Scene has been SHIT for 2 years straight now.
> 
> The quality stuff we could have had over the past 2 years with Joe/Balor/Seth/Braun/Bray/Miz but NOOOO....


Let's have the same match four times and our Champion not show up. :vince


----------



## C2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

It's ironic how far they have fallen just within a year. Last summer we had the incredible fatal 4 way with each of the guys being red hot & a chip on the shoulder.Add with that a well timed Shield reunion, extremely personal women's feud and a dimensional rivalry between AJ & KO (& Shane). Atleast on paper they had 4 interesting stories to tell. This time there is nothing intriguing to look forward,well I guess Ronda/Bliss have been pretty interesting but Brock,Roman,AJ, Joe all look dead. They have lost a lot of heat. Summerslam is going to be one long night unless Vince wakes up & does something to clean up the mess.



RapShepard said:


> He's also beat Reigns, Brock, Ambrose, Orton, Cena, HHH, Finn, Miz, and Sting
> 
> Perfect booking no, but he's clearly presented as a top guy who can give anybody a run for their money.


When did he beat Brock? He pinned Roman at WM & got dq'd at BG courtesy of UT. The rest of the statement is of course undeniable & proves he was booked pretty well, not perfectly(no one is) but worthy of a top guy.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Zapato said:


> I think if they really wanted to add some dignity to the next 'first ever women's' bleh blah blah, Vince should get off his rear to announce it himself. People overall would react significantly differently no matter how minor because he is there to throw it out there. I know he won't as he doesn't really care and it's Steph's deal, but it add more legitimacy than Steph can.
> 
> I have a feeling Bray turns on Matt tonight. Be interesting if they did it the other way round though.


Fairplay to Vince, he did indeed show up. The issue was Steph and HHH got the mic time and it was vomit inducing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is what I learned on Raw:

There will be a Herstory Making All Women's PPV in October (eventhough TNA has already done an all women's PPV)

Whoppers and Chicken Sandwiches are 2 for $6 at Burger King

:ha


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mister Abigail said:


> I watched three hours of RAW in fifteen minutes.


Well, if you cut out Stephanie, recaps, commercials, and headlocks, that's a realistic number.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Raw next week is in Miami. Brock Lesnar apparently will be there. 

Braun cashes in on him there (To avoid the summerslam stipulations with his match with KO)

Braun wins Universal Championship. Brock gets rematch at Summerslam, Roman Reigns won the number one contender match, and KO complains his way in.

Fatal 4 way at Summerslam for Universal Championship.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Here is what I learned on Raw:
> 
> There will be a Herstory Making All Women's PPV in October (eventhough TNA has already done an all women's PPV)
> 
> ...


 $6?! Damn it I didnt catch that. I know what I'll have for dinner at least.


As far as the main event, Lashley should have won. They were handed an EASY SS main event and they screwed it up. No shocker.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Here is what I learned on Raw:
> 
> There will be a Herstory Making All Women's PPV in October (eventhough *TNA* has already done an all women's PPV)


 nobody remembers that place lol.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a really fun RAW!

Like most people, I hated the result of the main event because it completely invalidated the Extreme Rules match and gives Roman another undeserved chance. That segment for the women's pay per view made me cringe so hard that I had to skip it. They broke kayfabe and made me less interested in the idea by not finding a creative way to get it over.

Still fun with a lot of good matches and segments. 

8/10


----------



## C2002 (Jul 21, 2018)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I thought it was fucking excellent.


Just watched the match , gotta agree with you. It indeed was a very good match, far better than the ER match. This one had better chemistry,better coordination & most importantly crowd was more invested.A really hard hitting stiff contest that you would expect from two big guys.I can understand the epidemic disappointment, even I hated the result.Bobby shouldn't have lost clean, kind of nullifies his win at ER.We had enough of Brock/Roman for one lifetime, needed someone else & Bobby was the right candidate IMO.Since he has the "legitimacy" & can match Brock's strength & athleticism. I still hope they add him & make it triple threat.Otherwise we are gonna witness a repeat of WM disaster in terms of crowd rejection. That hand shaking part was unnecessary though, it came off awkward & cringeworthy after everything has transpired between them. 
I'll never understand the peculiar attitude some of the fans have. You can still appreciate a match/feud even if it doesn't involve your favourites.None of the Shield guys have any impact on me, I find each of them overrated & overpushed to various degrees. But I'll still appreciate their good efforts. Like Roman against Braun & AJ, Seth against Miz or Dean against Owens.Sometimes some of the fans play the contrarian part just for the sake of it.Even at the last SS f4way some were unnecessarily bashing the match claiming it wasn't good enough or the fans weren't invested enough whereas that was one of the rarest match We had which was universally praised by all sorts of fans & experts !!! I wonder they would have had the same opinion if their favourites were involved. This is a problem harboured not by just one fanbase but almost all of them. Roman, Seth, Dean, AJ, DB, KO each fanbase seems to have this hypocrisy. It's pretty messed up & only complicates things further.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With the stipulation, it would seem that Owens will take the briefcase from Braun then fail against Roman. If so then why give Braun the briefcase? He never needed it at all and I thought it was a mistake. Miz was a much better choice but now WWE has botched things once again. MITB was a colossal waste of time for the men if this scenario eventuates.


----------

